# bedingsloses grundeinkommen



## jase03 (1. April 2009)

Das bedingungslose Grundeinkommen
Das bedingungslose Grundeinkommen ist ein Betrag, der an jeden Bürger vom Staat ausbezahlt wird, ohne von ihm eine Gegenleistung dafür zu erwarten. Das bedingungslose Grundeinkommen ist somit die Grundsicherung, die dem Menschen seine Würde lässt.
Warum brauchen wir das bedingungslose Grundeinkommen?
Die Produktivitätssteigerungen seit Beginn der industriellen Revolution haben sich im 20. und zu Beginn des 21. Jahrhunderts noch einmal wesentlich verstärkt, was zu leistungsfähigeren Volkswirtschaften und zu einem höheren Lebensstandard ihrer Bevölkerungen geführt hat. Die Produktivität, die in Gesellschaften materieller Unterversorgung den Effekt zunehmenden Wohlstands hat, führt in Volkswirtschaften mit gesättigten Märkten zu struktureller Arbeitslosigkeit und zu einer ‚Befreiung des Menschen von der Arbeit’. Zwar ist dies das Ergebnis derselben Optimierungen, die zu einer immer besseren Versorgung der Menschen mit Gütern und Dienstleistungen mit immer geringerem Arbeitsniveau geführt hat und führt, jedoch haben Gesellschaften mit gesättigten Volkswirtschaften noch nicht gelernt, damit umzugehen und beklagen deshalb die zunehmende Arbeitslosigkeit, ohne die darin liegenden Chancen zu erkennen.



Wie wirkt ein bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen auf unsere individuelle Lebensgestaltung? 
Der Impuls
Der Vorschlag, ein allgemeines Grundeinkommen in Verbindung mit einer Umstrukturierung des Steuerwesens - von der Ertrags- zur Konsumbesteuerung - einzuführen, hat in der breiten Öffentlichkeit sowohl Zustimmung als auch Ablehnung hervorgerufen. Was sind die Gründe für dieses geteilte Echo? 

Bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen bedeutet: für jeden einzelnen gibt es Freiraum zur Selbstbestimmung. Eine solche Idee macht Mut: ist es an der Zeit, einen solchen Schritt zu wagen? 

Die Ausgangslage
Mit dem auf innovativem Geist beruhenden technischen Fortschritt haben wir im wirtschaftlichen Leben einen enormen Zuwachs an Produktivität erzielt. Die Folgen des technischen Fortschritts scheinen jedoch paradox: trotz gestiegener Produktions- und Versorgungsfähigkeit nehmen Armut und soziale Ungleichheit zu. Erwerbsarbeit wird zunehmend einkommenslos - die ökonomische Entwertung der Arbeit -, gleichzeitig werden Einkommen in Form steigender Kapitalerträge zunehmend ohne Arbeit erzielt.

Grundeinkommen. Der neue Weg?
Die Politik reagiert auf diese paradoxe Faktenlage und Entwicklung, indem sie gebetsmühlenartig neue "Jobs" fordert. Die Lösung der Probleme wird jedoch immer teurer. Die Kosten der sozialen Ungleichheit wie ihrer Verwaltung und die Zerstörung von Leistungsbereitschaft nehmen weiter zu. Bekommen wir den Blick auf im Grunde nahe liegende Lösungen frei? 

Die Idee eines bedingungslosen Grundeinkommens zeigt einen Weg, auf dem erste Schritte in die erforderliche Richtung möglich sind. Die bestehenden sozialen Transfersysteme gehören bereits heute zu diesen Grundeinkommenselementen. 720 Mrd. € werden bereits jährlich bewegt. Wäre mit dieser Finanzmasse der Einstieg in das Grundeinkommen finanzierbar? 

Was folgt daraus?
Mit einem solchen Grundeinkommen würden die Bürger unseres Landes enorme Freiraumzuwächse für von ihnen selbst gewählte Tätigkeiten erhalten. Mit der ergänzenden Umstellung des Steuersystems - von der Einkommens- und Ertragsbesteuerung hin zur Konsumbesteuerung - würden Leistungsentfaltung und Arbeit nicht mehr belastet. Wären dann nicht gesellschaftliche Wohlfahrtsgewinne durch freigesetzte Initiative zu erwarten?

was sagt ihr dazu?!

hier nen interessantes video http://www.archiv-grundeinkommen.de/

grüße jase


----------



## Gauloises24 (1. April 2009)

"Wozu dann noch arbeiten?" denken sich da sicher mal ne Menge leute...sowas kann auch in die Hose gehn!


----------



## riesentrolli (1. April 2009)

wenn ich bei "normalen" menschen ankomme bekomm ich immer nur flames zurück^^

finds trotzdem noch immer gut


----------



## jase03 (1. April 2009)

schau dir mal das video zum link an....

es werden meiner meinung nach sogar mehr leute arbeiten als jetzt.

da man dann nicht mehr 40h ne arbeit machen muss, die einem keinen spaß macht. 

der größte teil arbeitet heutzutage , weil er das geld braucht und nicht weil er spaß an der arbeit hat.


----------



## Davatar (1. April 2009)

Die Idee ist utopisch grün, beinhaltet ähnliche fehlerhafte Gedankengänge wie der Kommunismus und liegt völlig jenseits jedes vernünftigen aktuellen Wirtschaftssystemes.
Der Mensch regelt in erster Linie seine Niederen Bedürfnisse: Nahrung, Schlaf, Wohnmöglichkeit, sowie Paarungsverhalten.
Schenkst Du ihm nun die ersten 3 Teile der 4 genannten wird es zwei Sorten Menschen geben:
Die einen, die das vierte Bedürfnis anstreben und die sich höhere Bedürfnisse schaffen.
Experiment: Packe 10 Karnickel in einen Stall (Männchen und Weibchen), gib ihnen genug Futter und warte eine Weile. Was wird passieren sie werden sich paaren bis der Platz oder das Futter nicht mehr ausreicht. Der Mensch ist da genau gleich. Er pflanzt sich fort bis es aus Platz- oder Nahrungsmittelmangel nicht mehr möglich ist.
Gibst Du nun jedem Menschen die Möglichkeit sich nicht mehr um 3 von 4 Grundsorgen kümmern zu müssen wird er relativ schnell die vierte Grundsorge anstreben. Das bedeutet: mehr Kinder, mehr Wachstum, aber somit auch mehr Platz und Nahrung die verbraucht werden. Das endet dann wenn der Mensch an natürlichen Grenzen angekommen ist, sprich Hungersnöte, Seuchen, etc. Beispiele dazu findet man sowohl in der Geschichte als auch in aktueller Zeit mehr als genug.

Argument: Dann geht man nur noch arbeiten wenn man Freude an der Arbeit hat.
Verhältnismässig wenig Leute haben wirklich richtige Freude an ihrer Arbeit. Das liegt zum Teil an der Arbeit selbst, aber zu nem gewissen Teil halt auch einfach an der Faulheit und den Träumereien des Menschen. Man will immer das, das man nicht hat.
Ausserdem: glaubst Du, man könnte genug Leute auftreiben, die Freude an Bauernarbeit haben? Geh mal zB nen Tag lang Wassermelonen oder Kartoffeln oder sowas ernten und dann reden wir nochmal drüber.
Tjo aber was tun wenn man kaum Bauern findet die aus Spass an der Arbeit Nahrung anpflanzen gehen? Richtig, man muss jemanden verpflichten. Oh aber wo jemanden finden wenn man ja Arbeit auf freiwilliger Basis hat?

Ich könnte vermutlich unzählige Gegenargumente aufzählen, aber ich denke die wichtigsten wurden genannt.


Naja, ich hab nen Job der mir super gefällt und hab mich halt dementsprechend aus- und weitergebildet. Wer sich nicht die Mühe macht ist selbst schuld. Aber zu verlangen dass man auch ohne Fleiss ans Ziel gelangt empfinde ich dann doch als recht dreist.


----------



## Dracun (1. April 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Naja, ich hab nen Job der mir super gefällt und hab mich halt dementsprechend aus- und weitergebildet. Wer sich nicht die Mühe macht ist selbst schuld. Aber zu verlangen dass man auch ohne Fleiss ans Ziel gelangt empfinde ich dann doch als recht dreist.



Viel Text dem ich nur zustimmen kann, du hast vollkommen recht und diese Idee (oder wie auch immer man des nennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
wird niemals auch nur die geringste aller Chancen haben wahr zu werden


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. April 2009)

Okay... also kurz gesagt, jeder kriegt alles was er braucht und muss dafür nichts tun... hab ich das soweit richtig kapiert? 
Ist zwar ein schöner gedanke... aber so dermaßen unrealistisch das es schon weh tut... Wer soll das bitte alles bezahlen? Wer soll arbeiten gehen? 
Jemand der alles kriegt was er braucht für lau... der wird den Teufel tun und seinen Arsch bewegen um auch noch in die Fabrik zu laufen um zu ackern... es ist reichlich Naiv anzunehmen der Mensch würde dann anfangen aus reiner Nächstenliebe zu arbeiten...


----------



## jase03 (1. April 2009)

man sieht ganz genau, dass ihr euch beide in keinster weise näher darüber informiert habt.

z.b. wird der anbau von nahrungsmitteln weitestgehend maschinell erledigt.


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. April 2009)

jase03 schrieb:


> man sieht ganz genau, dass ihr euch beide in keinster weise näher darüber informiert habt.
> 
> z.b. wird der anbau von nahrungsmitteln weitestgehend maschinell erledigt.



Sag das mal den Polnischen Spargelstechern die jede Saison hier rüber kommen... es gibt nur sehr wenige Bauernhöfe die weitestgehend Maschinell gehandhabt werden, in den meisten ist pure Handarbeit angesagt... abgesehen davon... Maschinen müssen gewartet, repariert und kontrolliert werden... es ist keine Arbeitsersparniss es ist nur eine Arbeitsverlagerung...

Du gehst leider vollkommen an der Realität vorbei...


----------



## Davatar (1. April 2009)

jase03 schrieb:


> man sieht ganz genau, dass ihr euch beide in keinster weise näher darüber informiert habt.
> 
> z.b. wird der anbau von nahrungsmitteln weitestgehend maschinell erledigt.


Scheinbar hast Du meine Aussage nicht richtig gelesen. Ich hab auch schonmal auf nem Feld geholfen zu pflücken und das ist alles Andere als spassig, aber es muss halt gemacht werden. Denn vollfunktionierende automatische 100% einsatzbereite Erntemaschinen sind mir persönlich keine bekannt. Wenn Du eine gebaut hast findet sich aber bestimmt sehr schnell jemand der da rein investiert, das dürfte ne grosse Zukunft haben!
Hier nochmals extra für Dich:


Davatar schrieb:


> Ausserdem: glaubst Du, man könnte genug Leute auftreiben, die Freude an Bauernarbeit haben? Geh mal zB nen Tag lang Wassermelonen oder Kartoffeln oder sowas ernten und dann reden wir nochmal drüber.
> Tjo aber was tun wenn man kaum Bauern findet die aus Spass an der Arbeit Nahrung anpflanzen gehen? Richtig, man muss jemanden verpflichten. Oh aber wo jemanden finden wenn man ja Arbeit auf freiwilliger Basis hat?





Selor schrieb:


> Sag das mal den Polnischen Spargelstechern die jede Saison hier rüber kommen... es gibt nur sehr wenige Bauernhöfe die weitestgehend Maschinell gehandhabt werden, in den meisten ist pure Handarbeit angesagt... abgesehen davon... Maschinen müssen gewartet, repariert und kontrolliert werden... es ist keine Arbeitsersparniss es ist nur eine Arbeitsverlagerung...
> 
> Du gehst leider vollkommen an der Realität vorbei...


Richtig, wie ich auch oben schrieb. Landwirtschaftsarbeit besteht nachwievor zum grössten Teil aus purer menschlicher Arbeitskraft. Dafür musst Du auch nicht mal nach Polen fahren, das kannst Du schon in Deutschland/Schweiz/Österreich bei nem Bauernhof anschauen gehn, wenn Dir danach ist.
Zudem nehmen wir tatsächlich an wir hätten diese Superdupermaschinen. Die wären vermutlich technisch recht aufwendig. Dennoch bräuchtest Du dann genug Leute die sich FREIWILLIG ausbilden lassen, um diese Dinger entwerfen, bauen, reparieren, etc zu können.
Ah und dann brauchst Du noch automatische Maschinen die Maschinen herstellen können, damit Du diese Teile ohne menschliche Arbeitskraft überhaupt erst erbauen kannst. Achja und Materialien wie Erze, Kies, Holz, wasweissich um sowas überhaupt erst zusammensetzen zu können. Das wächst ja auch nicht in fertiger Form aus der Verpackung, das muss man abbauen, giessen, hacken, und und und. Ja, die Wirtschaftskette ist schon kompliziert. Wundermaschinen die sich selbst reparieren und auch selbst zusammensetzen wachsen leider nicht aus dem Boden...


----------



## Night falls (1. April 2009)

Das ganze scheitert einfach daran, dass unsere Gesellschaftsform auf die ganze Bandbreite von Berufen angewiesen ist, und nicht unangenehme Sparten komplett streichen kann...
Der Vorschlag ist Schwachsinn, wenn man wirklich was erreichen will, kann man versuchen zu analysieren, was in unserer Gesellschaft wirklich grundlegend falsch läuft - Lösungsansätze bieten und Leute für die Umsetzung selbiger agitieren (selbst das ist relativ Aussichtslos, damit könnte man höchstens wirklich gut fahren, wenn die Wirtschaftskrise RICHTIG hart zuschlägt). Mit solchen Versuchen, irgendwelche utopischen Konzepte reinzuzwängen, kommt man in 99% der Fälle nicht weit.


----------



## Dracun (1. April 2009)

jase03 schrieb:


> man sieht ganz genau, dass ihr euch beide in keinster weise näher darüber informiert habt.
> 
> z.b. wird der anbau von nahrungsmitteln weitestgehend maschinell erledigt.



wer soll diese maschinen bauen, erfinden, produzieren??
wenn man alles in den Hintern geblasen kriegt...macht man auch nix mehr ...is nun mal fakt und das sowas net funktionierenkannis klar...bestes beispiel DDR...en Arzt kriegt genau soviel wie ein fließband arbeiter?? 
ja ne is klar

also i stimme Selor / Night sowie Davatar zu 1000% zu ... Das Konzept is idiotisch und so nicht durchführbar


----------



## shadow24 (1. April 2009)

also eigentlich wollte ich auch schon den grossen Vorschlaghammer rausholen und hier in den,für mich erst schwachsinnigen thread, reinhauen,aber nachdem ich mir das ganze mal auf wiki angeschaut habe und gesehen habe das das Modell schon in Brasilien angelaufen ist und wir schon länger über das Bürgergeld(wie Politiker Althaus fordert) diskutieren, hab ich mir erlaubt als Gedankenansatz ein Stückchen wiki hier reinzukopieren,obwohl ich die grössten Probleme auch,wie hier andere schon genannt haben, in der Nahrungsmittelbeschaffung sehe...aber naja,wenigstens mal schauen:

Allgemeines Konzept  [Bearbeiten]
Das bedingungslose Grundeinkommen stellt ein Einkommen für alle dar, das eine Grundlage zur Sicherung der Existenz und gesellschaftlichen Teilhabe darstellen soll, ohne dass eine sozialadministrative Bedürftigkeitsprüfung erfolgt und ohne dass eine Bereitschaft zur Arbeit gefordert wird.

Das bedingungslose Grundeinkommen ist somit eine Form des Bürgergelds (Grundeinkommens). Eine andere Form ist die Negative Einkommensteuer, die es in den USA als Earned Income Tax Credit und in Großbritannien (Working Families Tax Credit) gibt und auf einen Vorschlag Milton Friedmans aus dem Jahre 1962 zurückgeht[2]. Die Negative Einkommensteuer kann genau wie das bedingungslose Grundeinkommen so gestaltet werden, dass die Bereitschaft zur Annahme einer angebotenen Arbeit mit höherem Sozialtransfer leidet.[3] Das bedingungslose Grundeinkommen unterscheidet sich von einer staatlich organisierten Grundsicherung, die nur gezahlt wird, wenn kein anderes ausreichendes Einkommen zu Verfügung steht, und die mit einer Bedürftigkeitsprüfung verbunden ist.

Je nach Modell wird eine Zahlung in Höhe des Sozialhilfesatzes bzw. des Arbeitslosengeldes II bis hin zu einer Zahlung von 1500 Euro pro Monat vorgeschlagen.[4] Ein bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen kann aber auch unterhalb des Existenzsicherungsniveaus liegen.[5] Bedarfsgeprüfte Leistungen können dann auf diese Leistung aufstocken, um das Existenzminimum zu gewährleisten. Wer über mehr Geld als das Grundeinkommen verfügen möchte, könnte sich dies immer noch (z. B. durch Erwerbsarbeit) verdienen – es bestünde nur keine existenzielle Notwendigkeit mehr zur Erwerbsarbeit.


 Modelle  [Bearbeiten]
Zur Finanzierung des Grundeinkommens ist in der Regel eine starke Vereinfachung und Neuordnung des Steuersystems vorgesehen sowie sehr viel weniger Aufwand und Bürokratie in der Sozialverwaltung, da bisherige Transferleistungen durch das bedingungslose Grundeinkommen ersetzt würden. Arbeitslosengeld, Sozialhilfe, Rente, Kindergeld und ähnliche Sozialleistungen würden schrittweise ersetzt und letztendlich wegfallen.

Zur Besteuerung gibt es im Wesentlichen zwei Modellansätze: Besteuerung des Konsums oder Besteuerung des Einkommens


----------



## Night falls (1. April 2009)

In Spanien ist auch die Anarchie schonmal gut gelaufen, das heißt aber nicht unbedingt, dass das in unserer heutigen Zeit (und im Fall Brasilien - in unseren Breiten) auch gut funktioniert. Brasilien ist davon mal abgesehen, auch nicht als der Staat mit den glücklichsten und gleichberechtigtesten Bügern bekannt. Da klafft die Schere zwischen arm und reich sogar noch weiter auseinander. (Was ich keineswegs bloß auf dieses Konzept schieben, sondern bloß einmal anmerken möchte)


----------



## -Therion- (1. April 2009)

Ich denke sehr sehr viele Menschen sind einfach noch nicht bereit für solch umwälzende Maßnahmen.

Aber das der Star Trek Fan Selor da keinen Sinn drin sieht enttäuscht dann doch etwas.


----------



## jase03 (1. April 2009)

wer sich den film angeschaut hat:

es können heutzutage lebensmittel für 12 milliarden menschen produziert werden

unsere bevölkerung besteht nur aus knapp 6 milliarden menschen

es sterben pro stunde 1000 menschen, weil sie nichts zu essen haben


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. April 2009)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Aber das der Star Trek Fan Selor da keinen Sinn drin sieht enttäuscht dann doch etwas.



Solange wir keinen allumvernichtenden Dritten Weltkrieg hatten und Vulkanier in Bozeman, Montana landen um uns in ein neues Zeitalter zu führen, seh ich verdammt Schwarz für die Menschheit... wir werden so oder so eher in ein tyrannisches, boshaftes und gefährliches Terranisches Imperium steuern als eine von Freiheit und Gleichheit geprägte Gesellschaft die den Zwang nach Reichtum abgeschworen hat und nur arbeitet um sich selbst und die Gesellschaft zu verbessern...
Abgesehen davon kann ich Fiktion noch von der Realität unterscheiden ^^


----------



## Davatar (1. April 2009)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Aber das der Star Trek Fan Selor da keinen Sinn drin sieht enttäuscht dann doch etwas.


Ob es sinnvoll ist oder nicht ist dann nochmals ne vollkommen andere Frage als die Frage der Machbarkeit.



jase03 schrieb:


> wer sich den film angeschaut hat:
> 
> es können heutzutage lebensmittel für 12 milliarden menschen produziert werden
> 
> ...


 Dass wesentlich mehr Nahrung produziert als konsumiert wird ist nichts Neues, das dürfte schon seit einigen Jahren allgemein bekannt sein. Schau Dir mal an was Restaurants, Supermärkte, etc täglich alles an Nahrung wegwerfen und gleichzeitig den Angestellten verbieten es nach Hause zu nehmen oder zu einem vergünstigten Preis einzukaufen. Dennoch, selbst wenn Du jeden Mund auf der Welt stopfen würdest wäre das nur eine verhältnismässig kurzfristige Lösung. Das Problem der Überpopulation wirst Du nicht verhindern können. Irgendwann kommt dann wieder Hunger auf gegen den Du nichts unternehmen kannst. Du schiebst somit das Problem nur vor Dich hin. Nach dem aktuellen Stand der Technik (sprich solange wir nicht interstellar expandieren können und solange wir auch nicht aus Stein Brot zaubern können) ist es schlicht nicht möglich gegen das Hungerproblem vorzugehen. Eigentlich ist Hunger einer der letzten Schritte der Natur, eine Spezies regulieren zu können. Fressen und gefressen werden herrscht bei allen Tierarten und eben halt auch beim Mensch, auch wenn nicht in direkt ähnlicher Form. Zusätzlich würden wie schonmal erwähnt derzeit bei uns nicht sonderlich aktuelle Probleme wie Seuchen auftauchen. Auf sowas kann ich gern verzichten. Die Menschheit wächst solange weiter bis sie durch äussere Einflüsse (oder innere Einflüsse wie zB Krieg) daran gehindert wird. Ob die Einflüsse nun Hunger, Krankheiten oder Platzmangel sind spielt schlussendlich keine Rolle, schön ist keins davon.



Selor schrieb:


> Solange wir keinen allumvernichtenden Dritten Weltkrieg hatten und Vulkanier in Bozeman, Montana landen um uns in ein neues Zeitalter zu führen, seh ich verdammt Schwarz für die Menschheit... wir werden so oder so eher in ein tyrannisches, boshaftes und gefährliches Terranisches Imperium steuern als eine von Freiheit und Gleichheit geprägte Gesellschaft die den Zwang nach Reichtum abgeschworen hat und nur arbeitet um sich selbst und die Gesellschaft zu verbessern...
> Abgesehen davon kann ich Fiktion noch von der Realität unterscheiden ^^


Zum ersten Teil kann ich nur schmunzeln. Den Ausgangssatz halte ich für sehr wichtig.

Zuletzt wie gesagt gehe ich hier oben noch rein auf die Probleme ein, die für uns derzeit schlicht unlösbar sind. Dass der Mensch an und für sich egoistisch veranlagt ist ist ein völlig anderes Thema.


----------



## -Therion- (1. April 2009)

Wer sich noch mit Tieren vergleicht kann sich nicht sehr weit entwickelt haben.

Und wir reden hier von einem Grundeinkommen in Deutschland und nicht über die gesamte Welt.

Oder wo siehst du die Lösung für zuwenig Jobs für zuviele Menschen?

Zu "Wozu dann noch arbeiten?" Bleib mal nen halbes Jahr zuhause bei 1500&#8364;. Vielen wird die Decke auf den Kopf fallen und vielen wird das Geld nicht ausreichen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. April 2009)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Wer sich noch mit Tieren vergleicht kann sich nicht sehr weit entwickelt haben.



Falsch... derjenige hat sich nicht vom Irrglauben verleiten lassen zu denken wir wären was besseres...
Der Mensch ist immernoch ein Tier... egal wieviele Autos wir bauen und wieviele Flugzeuge... wir sind genauso wie jedes andere verdammte Lebewesen auf dieser Gottverdammten Dreckskugel... wir handeln genauso wie Tiere, wir verhalten uns genauso wie Tiere und wir werden genauso von der Natur des Lebens beeinflusst wie Tiere!


----------



## Vreen (1. April 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Dass wesentlich mehr Nahrung produziert als konsumiert wird ist nichts Neues, das dürfte schon seit einigen Jahren allgemein bekannt sein. Schau Dir mal an was Restaurants, Supermärkte, etc täglich alles an Nahrung wegwerfen und gleichzeitig den Angestellten verbieten es nach Hause zu nehmen oder zu einem vergünstigten Preis einzukaufen.



dazu gibts noch mehr gedanken:

Fraßen Nutztiere früher einmal für Menschen Unverwertbares, wie z.B. Heu, sind sie heute Nahrungskonkurrenten, da sie mit "Kraftfutter" wie Getreide, Soja, Fischmehl etc. gemästet werden. Derzeit werden 36% der weltweiten Getreideernte an Tiere verfüttert, die weltweite Sojaernte geht zu 70% in die Mägen von Tieren. Auch knapp die Hälfte der Fischfänge und selbst ein Drittel der Milchprodukte gehen diesen Weg. Durch den steigenden Fleischkonsum steigt in den Entwicklungsländern die Verwendung von Getreide als Futter stärker als der Getreideertrag. 
Pro Kopf der Weltbevölkerung stehen 325 kg Getreide zur Verfügung. Von den 560 kg/Kopf in Österreich werden 355 kg an Vieh verfüttert. Würden alle derart verschwenderisch handeln, könnten mit der weltweiten Getreidemenge nicht mehr als 3,5 der insgesamt 6 Milliarden Menschen ernährt werden.  Eine weltweite Reduktion der Getreidemenge für Viehfutter um 10% würde die Ernährung von 225 Millionen Menschen sichern. 
Das Problem des Welthungers ist keines mangelnder Lebensmittel, sondern der Ungerechtigkeit, sowohl innerhalb der armen Länder als auch zwischen armen und reichen Staaten. Aufgrund der immensen Fleischnachfrage verbrauchen die Industriestaaten mit einem Viertel der Weltbevölkerung drei Viertel der gesamten agrarischen Produktion!


----------



## Scrätcher (1. April 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Der Vorschlag ist Schwachsinn, wenn man wirklich was erreichen will, kann man versuchen zu analysieren, was in unserer Gesellschaft wirklich grundlegend falsch läuft - Lösungsansätze bieten und Leute für die Umsetzung selbiger agitieren (selbst das ist relativ Aussichtslos, damit könnte man höchstens wirklich gut fahren, wenn die Wirtschaftskrise RICHTIG hart zuschlägt). Mit solchen Versuchen, irgendwelche utopischen Konzepte reinzuzwängen, kommt man in 99% der Fälle nicht weit.



/sign

Der Mensch braucht eine Motivation! Auch wenn unser System immer mehr dazu verkommt, dass der Mensch dem Geld dient, anstatt es als Tauschwährung zu nutzen würde dieses "bedingungslose Grundeinkommen" wohl eher zur Anarchi als zur Ordnung führen. 

Ich behaupte unser Problem liegt momentan darin, dass der Wirtschaftskreislauf eine Komponente besitzt, welche sich selbständig macht: 

-> Das Ausland! Firmen drohen damit ins Ausland abzuwandern wenn sie keine Subventionen erhalten. Den Ländern die sich unter dem Sammelbegriff "Ausland" verbergen geht es nicht anders und so stehen sämtliche Staaten in einem Wettbewerb um die Firmensteuer & Arbeitsplätze. Und das ganze nur weil es keine einheitlichen Gesetze gibt. 




jase03 schrieb:


> wer sich den film angeschaut hat:
> 
> es können heutzutage lebensmittel für 12 milliarden menschen produziert werden
> 
> ...



Schön das du es geschrieben hast! Das bedeutet: Du hast es irgendwo gelesen! Nett für jemanden der sich darüber noch nicht bewußt war aber mehr ist es auch nicht. Weil es einfach mal ohne jeglichen neue Ideen dahin gesagt wird. Das es so ist, wird wohl jedem bewußt sein aber WIE MAN DARAN WAS ÄNDERN KANN, das ist der Punkt der vorm lesen wie nach dem lesen weiterhin offen bleibt! Deshalb ist "nach dem lesen" = "vor dem lesen" oder anders gesagt: Inwiefern soll das jetzt helfen?




die Grundfrage bleibt: 

Wie könnte man das Gesellschaftsystem grundlegend ändern, oder welche Teilbereiche könnte man ändern ohne das dadurch größere Nachteile entstehen?
Immerhin ist ja auch Deutschland ein Rädchen im Weltwirtschaftssystem und jede große Änderung intern könnten von reaktionen ausserhalb zum Kolaps führen. 

-Therion- hat es schon gesagt: Viele Menschen sind noch nicht bereit für grundlegende Änderungen. Man kann ein bestehendes System Stück für Stück ändern oder nach einer großen Katastrophe ein völlig neues einführen. Momentan sind wir wohl an einem Punkt, wo ich glaube die Katastrophe kommt schneller als kleine Änderungen. Wie es ausgeht? Wie immer in der Geschichte des Lebens: Was Sinn macht überlebt, der Rest geht unter!


----------



## jase03 (1. April 2009)

Ich kann die Texte leider nicht so interessant schreiben, aber ich versuche mein bestes.

Es soll jeder ein Grundeinkommen erhalten, sobald er geboren wird. Das soll für Kinder 1000euro und für Erwachsende 1500 euro betragen.

Die ersten Reaktionen sind verständlich:

Dann geht ja eh keiner mehr arbeiten...

Wer soll das dann finanzieren?

...schade, dass die Leute in jeder Veränderung immer das Negative sehen anstatt sich mal ein wenig zu informieren. Konsumgesellschaft

Es wird eine sogenannte Konsumsteuer eingeführt, die errechnet wird, sobald das Produkt verkauft wurde...

Ich kenne mich leider nicht so gut mit den derzeitigen Steuern aus...

nehmen wie ein latte macchiato - da werden steuern bezahlt, damit die ware ins cafe kommt; steuern bezahlt für den der die ware liefert; für den der den latte macchiato zum endverbraucher bringt...das würde wegfallen..nur steuern, wenn auch konsumiert wird.

es würden sicherlich noch genug leute arbeit haben, da man ja auch wieder mehr leute im betrieb leisten kann...da die einkommssteuer abgeschafft würde. mehr leute heißt schnellere kundenbetreuung bzw man kann sich für ein gast auch mal wieder etwas mehr zeit nehmen.

nehmen wir einen rentner, dem es langweilig ist jeden tag zu hause zu sitzen. der könnte als beispiel als wareneinpacker arbeiten...werden die gekauften waren in einem Lebensmittelgeschäft von einer Person eingepackt, fließt der Personenstrom.


----------



## Dracun (1. April 2009)

jase03 schrieb:


> Ich kann die Texte leider nicht so interessant schreiben, aber ich versuche mein bestes.
> 
> Es soll jeder ein Grundeinkommen erhalten, sobald er geboren wird. Das soll für Kinder 1000euro und für Erwachsende 1500 euro betragen.



Tut mir leid aber um es mal in CS:S Sprache zu formulieren........LOL...MEGA ROFL...DU NOOB

aber wer soll das denn bitte finanzieren?? 1000 € für Kinder ...lol... dir is schon bewusst das der Staat selbst schon pleite is?? in ein paar Jahren gibt es keine renten mehr etc...also woher nehmen und net stehlen??

Und noch mehr Steuern?? Lol beschäftige dich ma in Ruhe mit Wirtschaftspolitik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So langsam beschleicht mich das gefühl das du mal deine "Rosa-Rote-Heile-Wunder-Welt-Brille" abnehmen solltest und dir die Realität mal gaaaanz in Ruhe und genau anschaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lol sry i komm über diesen einen Satz echt net drüber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (1. April 2009)

Meinst du jetzt, dass Kinder bei der Geburt 1000 Euro bekommen, und Erwachsene die geboren werden 1500? ô.o

Aber mal im Ernst - ich glaube du plapperst da eher etwas nach, was du selber nicht so ganz verstanden hast, sich aber supertollig anhört. Ich nehme an (nein - ich hoffe), nach dem von Dracun zitierten Satz rollen sich selbst bei Riesentrolli die Fußnägel auf :X


----------



## Scrätcher (1. April 2009)

jase03 schrieb:


> ...schade, dass die Leute in jeder Veränderung immer das Negative sehen anstatt sich mal ein wenig zu informieren. Konsumgesellschaft
> 
> Es wird eine sogenannte Konsumsteuer eingeführt, die errechnet wird, sobald das Produkt verkauft wurde...
> 
> ...




Irgendwie trollig!

Ein Kind kriegt 1000 Euro dafür, dass es geboren wird während ein alter Rentner noch arbeiten darf. Diese Konsumsteuer erinnert mich doch sehr an die Mehrwertsteuer und ich hab dir noch nen Tip: "Auch ohne das jeder Geld fürs Nichtstun kriegt ist Deutschland hoch verschuldet!!"

Also drucken wir mehr Geld! Dann werden aber die Waren teuerer! Also drucken wir MEHR Geld! Dann werden die Waren unheimlich TEUER! Inflation? Vorprogammiert!

Sinn deines Systems? Schleierhaft!

Es gibt jetzt schon die Sozialhilfe und eigentlich könnte ja jeder arbeiten dem das zuwenig ist..... und? Warum tun sie es nicht? Was wäre wenn es in deinem System genauso aussieht? Immerhin wären ja die Personen die selben!

Fragen über Fragen.......


----------



## jase03 (1. April 2009)

dracun hast du dich eigentlich  schon näher damit beschäftigt?? oder willste hier nur einen auf cool machen??

es fallen auch steuern weg, aber naja egal troll dich weiter


----------



## Scrätcher (1. April 2009)

jase03 schrieb:


> dracun hast du dich eigentlich  schon näher damit beschäftigt?? oder willste hier nur einen auf cool machen??
> 
> es fallen auch steuern weg, aber naja egal troll dich weiter



Merkst du nicht, das du uns einen Turnschuh hinwirfst und dich darüber beschwerst, dass wir deiner Idee vom Fußball nicht folgen können?

Ein Wirtschaftskreislauf ist keine Kneipenrunde! Und nur weil dir grad mal ne putzige Idee gekommen ist muß das  nicht die Lösung aller Probleme sein!

Also entweder arbeitest du sie weiter aus oder du hörst auf andere User hier zu beleidigen!!


----------



## jase03 (1. April 2009)

ja genau, da ich ja nicht beleidigt wurde...


geh auf google gib ein "film grundeinkommen" und kack mich hier nicht von der seite an....

immer erst kritisieren anstatt zu informieren, dass ist natürlich der richtige weg! bravo deutschland


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (1. April 2009)

Also nachdem ich das Video jetzt mal gesehen habe, hört sich das ganze irgendwie logisch an. Besonders in Verbindung einer Konsumsteuer.
Allerdings haben sich auch die ganzen 9/11 Verschwörungs-Propaganda-Film beim ersten Mal ganz logisch angehört.

Man muss sich dabei aber klar werden, dass es nicht einfach nur heißt: "Hier haste 2000€. Viel Spaß damit." Das ganze erfordert eine komplette Umstrukturierung des gesamten Steuersystems und des Arbeitsmarktes.

Und es gibt auch noch einige Faktoren die das ganze nach hinten losgehen lassen könnten. Z.B.

- die bereits erwähnte "Arbeitslosigkeit". Jaja, im Film haben 90% gesagt, dass sie dann trotzdem noch arbeiten würden. Eventuell mit Einschränkungen. Aber auf Aussagen dieser Art gebe ich einen feuchten Kehrricht. Andererseits könnte der Aspekt "Ich arbeite weil ich es will, nicht weil ich es muss" tatsächlich einen positiven einfluss haben. Zumindest der künstlerische bzw kreative Bereich dürfte davon sehr profitieren. Trotzdem prognostiziere ich eine "Arbeitslosigkeit" jenseits der 40%.

- es gäbe keine billigen Waren aus anderen Ländern mehr, denn da wäre auch noch die große Konsumsteuer dabei. Was natürlich auch irgendwie wieder die einheimische Produktion zugute kommen würde.

- Exportnationen wären in den Arsch gekniffen, da verpufft die Konsumsteuer beim Übertritt über die Grenze.

- Wo greift diese Konsumsteuer in einem Produktionskreislauf? Muss das Strassencafé auch Steuern für die Kaffeemaschine zahlen? Dann wären beim Macciato-Beispiel ja noch Steuern in den Waren/Infrastruktur versteckt.

-Wo heute die Schwararbeit floriert, wäre es morgen der Schwarzmarkt.

- Auch der Finanzierung des Ganzen über die Steuern traue ich nicht so wirklich.


----------



## Dracun (1. April 2009)

irgendwie willst du es net wahrhaben das  deine theorie idiotisch is und unausgewogene theorien aufstellen und dann behaupten dat wird schon irgendwie funktionieren kann jeder behaupten

wie gesagt beschäftige dich mal mit freier marktwirtschaft und dann überleg nchmal in ruhe und danach darfst gerne nochmal versuchen deinen Möchtegern Kommunismus / Utopia wieder hervor holen.

LoL


----------



## jase03 (1. April 2009)

dracun ich sags nochmal in aller liebe : schau dir den film an (google) ansonsten lass deine unangebrachten kommentare


----------



## Scrätcher (1. April 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> irgendwie willst du es net wahrhaben das  deine theorie idiotisch is und unausgewogene theorien aufstellen und dann behaupten dat wird schon irgendwie funktionieren kann jeder behaupten
> 
> wie gesagt beschäftige dich mal mit freier marktwirtschaft und dann überleg nchmal in ruhe und danach darfst gerne nochmal versuchen deinen Möchtegern Kommunismus / Utopia wieder hervor holen.
> 
> LoL



Nein er hat sich einfach von einem "youtube"Video bekehren lassen!^^ 

Eigentlich sollte jemand der eine MEINUNG VERTRITT unterscheiden können zwischen Beleidigung und KONSTRUKTIVER Kritik! Wer eine Sache nicht hinterfragt kriegt reihenweise Schwachsinn aufgeschwatzt und auch wenn ich von unserem System nicht überzeugt bin VERTRETE ich es doch in DIESEM Thread weil es einfach das KLEINERE ÜBEL ist!

Ich sags nochmal: Wirtschaftskreislauf! In und Export sind heutzutage sehr wichtig!

Dann freiwillig Arbeiten! Ich lach mich tot!

Der Mensch funktioniert nach dem Erfolgsprinzip ob er jetzt Anerkennung oder Wohlstand sucht! Auch wenn das nicht schön ist, geht jedes System in die Hose was das nicht berücksichtigt!

Ausser es ist ne Monarchie oder Diktatur, die Regeln das dann statt mit Belohnungen mit Strafen! XD


----------



## jase03 (1. April 2009)

genau das is dein problem....lieber das kleinere übel anstatt mal was zu riskieren und neue ideen aufzugreifen.

und es war kein youtube video sondern ein video auf der seite


----------



## Dracun (1. April 2009)

doch i geh gern risiken ein und bin für neue ideen offen ...  solang sie vernünftig sind und vor allen dingen solang es ein kalkulierbares risiko is...aber glaub du an dieses tolle vid und das passt schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (2. April 2009)

jase03 schrieb:


> ja genau, da ich ja nicht beleidigt wurde...
> 
> 
> geh auf google gib ein "film grundeinkommen" und kack mich hier nicht von der seite an....
> ...


also nochmal zu deiner weltverbessernden Idee:ich will dir keine Steine in den Weg legen und ich finde es gut das du dich so vehement für eine soziale Verbesserung innerhalb Deutschlands einsetzt,aber zum einen frag ich mich warum du das Thema hier in einem Spieler-Forum(!) reinschreibst und auf der anderen Seite:wenn du es hier schon reinschreibst,warum ignorierst du mit deinen Kommentaren durchaus logische und intelligente posts,die hier von einigen Leuten reingesetzt wurden?
das ist auch interessant hier bei buffed,dass es zwar viele Trolle gibt,aber einige hier durchaus fachmännische,intelligente und durchdachte Meinungen wiedergeben,die du dir ruhig mal zu Herzen nehmen solltest...
ansonsten rate ich dir dich politisch zu betätigen.wie ich schon in meinem vorherigen Post geschrieben habe gibt es durchaus für Deutschland schon Ideen,die dem bedingungslosen Grundeinkommen nacheifern wie das Bürgergeld,welches Althaus gerne einführen würde...
fang in kleinen Schritten an.Rom ist auch nicht an einem Tag erbaut worden...versuche Lösungen zu finden,für die Probleme,die sich auftun werden bei der Umsetzung deiner Idee und versuche andere Leute dafür zu beigeistern.du wirst nichts errreichen wenn du nur die Ignoranz einiger für neue Ideen anprangerst und dich mit jedem anlegst.überzeuge sie.es gibt da einen guten Spruch für:
Wenn Du ein Schiff bauen willst, dann trommle nicht Deine Männer zusammen, um Holz zu beschaffen und um die Arbeit zu verteilen, sondern lehre sie die Sehnsucht nach dem weiten endlosen Meer
in diesem Sinne noch viel Glück auf deinen weiteren Wegen Don Quijote...


----------



## -Therion- (2. April 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Nein er hat sich einfach von einem "youtube"Video bekehren lassen!^^
> 
> Eigentlich sollte jemand der eine MEINUNG VERTRITT unterscheiden können zwischen Beleidigung und KONSTRUKTIVER Kritik! Wer eine Sache nicht hinterfragt kriegt reihenweise Schwachsinn aufgeschwatzt und auch wenn ich von unserem System nicht überzeugt bin VERTRETE ich es doch in DIESEM Thread weil es einfach das KLEINERE ÜBEL ist!
> 
> ...



Du betreibst keine Kritik du flamest nur aus Unwissenheit. 1000&#8364; für jedes Kind anstatt Kindergeld Steuervergünstigungen usw. 

Was hat In und Export mit nem Grundeinkommen zu tun?

Maschinen funktionieren, Menschen leben. 

Du sagst es ja selbst Menschen wollen Erfolge, also wer wird da zuhaus hocken?

@Jase03 
Halt es wie Shadow sagt "Kleine Schritte.".


----------



## -Therion- (2. April 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> irgendwie willst du es net wahrhaben das  deine theorie idiotisch is und unausgewogene theorien aufstellen und dann behaupten dat wird schon irgendwie funktionieren kann jeder behaupten
> 
> wie gesagt beschäftige dich mal mit freier marktwirtschaft und dann überleg nchmal in ruhe und danach darfst gerne nochmal versuchen deinen Möchtegern Kommunismus / Utopia wieder hervor holen.
> 
> LoL



Wir sehen ja grade sehr gut wie toll das mit der freien Marktwirtschaft funktioniert. Dein Captain America trägt Lumpen, isst inner Suppenküche und lebt in Zeltstädten.


----------



## -Therion- (2. April 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Es gibt jetzt schon die Sozialhilfe und eigentlich könnte ja jeder arbeiten dem das zuwenig ist..... und? Warum tun sie es nicht? Was wäre wenn es in deinem System genauso aussieht? Immerhin wären ja die Personen die selben!
> 
> Fragen über Fragen.......



Genau warum arbeiten sie nicht? Bestimmt zu faul! Aber auf keinen Fall gibts zuwenig Jobs. Geh weiter Bild lesen und guck weiter Propaganda wie faul doch die Hartz4ler sind. Teile und herrsche...


----------



## Cidere (2. April 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Es gibt jetzt schon die Sozialhilfe und eigentlich könnte ja jeder arbeiten dem das zuwenig ist..... und? Warum tun sie es nicht?



Vermutlich, weil seit Januar 2005 eine der Grundvoraussetzungen für den Bezug von Sozialhilfe in Deutschland die vorübergehende oder dauerhafte *Erwerbsunfähigkeit* ist. Oder anders ausgedrückt - wenn diese Leute arbeiten _könnten_, würden sie keine Sozialhilfe bekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (2. April 2009)

Würde wohl nicht funktionieren denn die Wirtschaftsleistung eines Landes entspricht der Arbeitsleistung der Bevölkerung. Würde jeder nur noch die hälfte arbeiten, da er ja eh Geld bekommt würde die Wirtschaft innerhalb kürzester Zeit zusammenbrechen und der staat wäre bankrott.

Desweiteren gibt es unzählige Jobs, die es garnicht erlauben da weniger zu arbeiten :

- Gesundheitswesen (z.b. Krankenhäuser)
- Sicherheit : Polizei und Feuerwehr
- Verkehr : Bus & Bahn sowie allgemein der Straßenverker
- Kommunikation : Telefon, Handy usw.
- Grundbedarf : Supermärkte, Wasser, Müllabfuhr, Heizung, Strom
- Bildung : Schulen

Die Leute die dort arbeiten würden sich wohl ziemlich verarscht vorkommen, wenn sie 8Std arbeiten müssen und der Katzenstreu Fabrikarbeiter nach 3Std die Füße hochlegt oder garnicht zur Arbeit geht aber trotzdem Geld dafür bekommt.

Desweiteren hängen die ganzen Service und Dienstleistungsbetriebe dahinter, es ist nen Riesenkreislauf. Man braucht Elektriker, IT-Spezialisten, Reinigungspersonal, Bauwesen für neue Gebäude usw. usw.

Weniger zu Arbeiten wünscht sich zwar jeder und vereinzelt geht das auch aber wenn alle auf einmal nur noch 50% arbeiten würde das gesamte System zusammenbrechen. Schließt der Supermarkt dann schon um 12 Uhr Mittags oder was ? Fahren Busse nur von 14-15 Uhr und die Polizei macht einmal am Tag ne Streife ?

Man kann sich das System wie ein Flugzeug vorstellen mit 1.000.000 Schrauben. Nimm eine Schraube heraus und es wird vermutlich nichts passieren. Nimm 100 heraus und es passiert vermutlich auch noch nichts. Nimm aber 100.000 Schrauben heraus und es stürzt ab !!!


----------



## -Therion- (2. April 2009)

Die Leute die 8h arbeiten kriegen mehr Geld als die die 3h arbeiten. Kein Anreiz?


----------



## Stancer (2. April 2009)

Es geht dann aber auch darum, das ein Polizist arbeiten MUSS, während ein Fabrikarbeiter arbeiten geht, wenn er dazu Lust hat !?? Klingt irgendwie nach einem ungerechten System. 

Und sind wir ehrlich : Wenn mir jemand sagt ich kriege genug Geld und muss dafür nicht mehr arbeiten, meinste da würde ich noch arbeiten gehen ? Je nachdem wie viel ich kriege würde ich es auf eine Minimum reduzieren und das würde jeder machen wo es möglich ist.

Und wie gesagt : Woher soll der Staat das Geld nehmen, wenn niemand mehr arbeitet ? Wenn ihr in nen Kaufhaus geht werden vielleicht 1% der Waren dort in Deutschland hergestellt. Alles hier produzieren ? Das würde eher bedeuten, das wir deutlich mehr arbeiten müssten um all die Waren herzustellen. Wollt ihr dann auf den heutigen Luxus wie Computer, Fernsehen, DVD, Spielekonsolen usw. verzichten ? Und selbst wenn wir alles selber produzieren wäre das noch 100mal teurer als in einem Billiglohnland aus Asien und kein Konzern würde sowas deswegen machen. 

Ein solches System würde wohl dazu führen, das all die Konzerne aus Deutschland abwandern würden und die Preise für Luxusgüter würden explodieren.

Ist fast genau so wie Punks die schreien "Anarchie ist geil". Auf den ersten Blick hört es sich toll an aber geht man ins Detail ist es alles andere als gut und würde eher dazu führen, das es einem schlechter geht oder man weniger hat als jetzt. Es steckt viel mehr dahinter als einfach zu sagen "Ihr braucht nun nicht mehr zu arbeiten und kriegt trotzdem Geld"


----------



## Dracun (2. April 2009)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Wir sehen ja grade sehr gut wie toll das mit der freien Marktwirtschaft funktioniert. Dein Captain America trägt Lumpen, isst inner Suppenküche und lebt in Zeltstädten.


was hat jetzt bitte schöne meine Signatur mit dieser Diskussion zu tun?? Das musste mir mal erklären


----------



## shadow24 (2. April 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> was hat jetzt bitte schöne meine Signatur mit dieser Diskussion zu tun?? Das musste mir mal erklären


das hab ich auch net ganz verstanden,zumal Cap mein Lieblingsheld ist.als Kind hatte ich ALLE Hefte der Rächer


----------



## Scrätcher (2. April 2009)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Du betreibst keine Kritik du flamest nur aus Unwissenheit. 1000€ für jedes Kind anstatt Kindergeld Steuervergünstigungen usw.
> 
> Was hat In und Export mit nem Grundeinkommen zu tun?
> 
> ...



Ok ich oute mich jetzt mal als völlig unwissender!

Natürlich wäre es eine klasse Idee! Jeder kriegt "Bedingungslos" ein Grundeinkommen!

Was ihm kein Spaß macht, muß er nicht machen! Die Firmen müssen wieder dafür sorgen, dass die Arbeitsplätze attraktiv werden, denn die Menschen "müssen" ja nicht arbeiten!

Das mag bei Dienstleistungsbetrieben gehen! Aber sämtliche Hersteller wären SOFORT im Ausland! Wo sie doch heute schon ständig den Staat epressen, dass sie ihre Fabriken ins Ausland verlagern, wenn sie hier nicht ein paar Vorteile bekommen.

Das würde bedeuten: Entweder kapselt sich Deutschland von der Aussenwelt ab und handelt nur noch für sich! (kurz gelacht und gleich wieder verworfen)

oder es gehen Arbeitsplätze + STEUEREINNAHMEN verloren!

Dann wäre nicht mehr genügend Geld für euer BEDINUNGSLOSES EINKOMMEN vorhanden ausser der Staat druckt einfach mehr (Inflation). 

Und jetzt wäre mal nett wenn ihr nicht ala "Sagt ein Esel zum anderem Langohr...." hier ständig rummotzt sondern WENN DIE IDEE SCHON SO TOLL SEIN SOLL MAL EIN ARGUMENT AUFBRINGT! 

Danke


----------



## -Therion- (2. April 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> was hat jetzt bitte schöne meine Signatur mit dieser Diskussion zu tun?? Das musste mir mal erklären



Amerikanischer Superheld kämpft gegen jegliche Form von Kommunismus?


----------



## Dracun (2. April 2009)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Amerikanischer Superheld kämpft gegen jegliche Form von Kommunismus?



dir is aber schon bewusst das es sich dabei um eine *FIKTIVE* *COMIC* Figur handelt und er *NICHT * nur gegen "Kommunismus" kämpft...aber egal passt schon


----------



## shadow24 (2. April 2009)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Amerikanischer Superheld kämpft gegen jegliche Form von Kommunismus?


nein...Captain America war nur die patriotische Leitfigur der Amerikaner und hat gegen alles gelämpft was das die USA bedrohte.Captain America wurde im zweiten Weltkrieg erfunden,wo er in den Comics Hitler in den Arsch getreten hat.danach hat er die Kommunisten bekämpft,weil McCarthy den Amis weis machte das sie das letzute Bollwerk gegen den schrecklichen Russen sind...das war aber auch nur eine Ära.Cap steht nicht nur gegen den Kommunismus sondern gegen alles was das amerikanische Volk "angreift"

aber jetzt sollte offtopic wieder zu Ende sein


----------



## -Therion- (2. April 2009)

Kämpft Captain America dann demnächst gegen den 20 Million Dollar Man Rick Wagoner und seine Banker Boys?


----------



## jase03 (2. April 2009)

sachen wie kindergeld. alg, bafög usw würde wegfallen und damit würde ein teil vom grundeinkommen finanziert..
daher würde auch ein großteil der ämter wegfallen

weiß jetzt nicht, ob ein link erlaubt ist

archiv-einkommen.de da gibs nen film...den man auch online anschauen kann...da ist das ganze sehr ausführlich erklärt...

man kann das leider nicht so kurz und knackig zusammenfassen, damit mit jeder sofort begeistert ist (war ich auch nicht gleich)


----------



## -Therion- (2. April 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ok ich oute mich jetzt mal als völlig unwissender!
> 
> Natürlich wäre es eine klasse Idee! Jeder kriegt "Bedingungslos" ein Grundeinkommen!
> 
> ...



Wieso sollten Hersteller abwandern, bei ungenügend ausgebildeten Arbeitern im Ausland? 
Der freie Markt würde sich in soweit regulieren das man für Jobs die keiner machen will mehr Geld zahlen müsste. 
Und du hast es immer noch nicht kapiert Arbeitsplätze sorgen nicht mehr für Steuereinahmen, da Brutto = Netto. Es gibt nur noch hohe Steuern auf Konsumgüter. Aber wie schon jemand angemerkt hatte gäbe es dann das Problem eines Schwarzmarktes.

Auf jedenfall gehört Vollbeschäftigung zu einem Auslaufmodell, aber was mit denjenigen machen die keinen Job haben und nie wieder bekommen werden?


----------



## 1Auriga1 (2. April 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> ...oder es gehen Arbeitsplätze + STEUEREINNAHMEN verloren!
> 
> Dann wäre nicht mehr genügend Geld für euer BEDINUNGSLOSES EINKOMMEN vorhanden ausser der Staat druckt einfach mehr (Inflation).



Also so wie ich das bis jetzt Verstanden hab sollte das kein Problem sein beim bedingungslosen Grundeinkommen. Da im gleichen Zusammenhang nur noch der Konsum besteuert werden soll, also Waren und Dienstleistungen, der Staat soll sich dann dadurch finanzieren. Die meisten anderen Steuern würden dann wegfallen, wie z.B. Lohnsteuer. Ob das so funktionieren kann ist schwer einzuschätzen, dennnoch finde ich den Gedanken sehr interessant ;-) 

Denn ein Wegfall der meisten Steuern würde die Lohnkosten in Deutschland erheblich senken, was Deutschland als Produktionsstandort wieder atraktiver machen würde obwohl die Gehälter gleich bleiben bzw weiter sinken wenn das Gehalt eine Ergänzung zum Grundeinkommen darstellt. Firmen müßten also nur die Differenz zwischen alten Einkommen und dem Grundeinkommen als neues Gehalt zahlen um ein gleiches Gehalt zu gewehrleisten. Durch die daraus resultierenden geringeren Produktionskosten würden die Waren dann auch im Verkauf günstiger werden, wodurch eine höhere Besteuerung für den Konsum nicht so sehr ins Gewicht fallen würde.

Mmm, klingt zu schön um war zu sein. Wenn ich da einen Gedankenfehler begangen hab möge man mich korregieren ;-)

Auf jedenfall würde das ganze nicht so funktionieren das man zur Arbeit kommen kann wie man will, so würde kein Betrieb funktionieren wenn man sich auf seine Angestellten nicht verlassen kann. Arbeitszeiten sollten weiterhin vertraglich geregelt werden anders geht es nicht. Das Grundeinkommen selbst muß auch so niedrig sein das man wirklich gerade so davon leben kann, mehr nicht, damit sollte auch genügend Grundanreiz geschaffen werden Arbeiten zu gehen. 

Auch wenn es noch viele schwierigkeiten bei dem Konzept gibt, die hier bereits genannt wurden, würde ich das nicht so einfach als spinnerei abtun.


----------



## Tahzokk (2. April 2009)

Ich finde die Idee des Grundeinkommens super.

Es gibt da ja verschiedene Konzepte, einige sind sicher etwas zu Utopisch. Wenn sich die Politik mit den Thema mal ernsthaft beschäftigen würde, dann könnte das aber vielleicht irgendwann mal Realität werden.

Am meisten würde der einfache Arbeiter von einen Grundeinkommen profitieren, Leute die sich für 1000-1500 den Arsch aufreissen. Die Position der Arbeitnehmer würde gestärkt, Zeitarbeitsfirmen und die anderen "Sklaventreiber" die dank Hartz4 in den letzten Jahren viel Verdient haben, müssten ihre Geschäftspolitik überdenken.

Wenn das Grundeinkommen nicht zu hoch angesetzt würde, gäbe es auch genug Motivation arbeiten zu gehen. Man könnte sich an den Arbeitslosengeld2 orientieren, vielleicht so um die 700€ ~. Das würde dann für die Grundbedürfnisse wie Miete + Essen und Trinken reichen, wer konsumieren will zB Kleidung, neuer PC, Auto usw, wird dann trotzdem arbeiten müssen.

Und wer meint das dann niemand mehr die "Schmutzarbeit" machen würde, den kann ich nur sagen: Dann muss unangenehme Arbeit auch mal anständig bezahlt werden. Leute die Jobs machen auf die sonst keiner Bock hat, oder die körperlich besonders belastend sind, sollen dafür dann auch mit guter Bezahlung belohnt werden.
Ich musste auch mal aufgrund mangelnder Alternativen als "Putzmann" in einer großen Hotelkette arbeiten (die mit den guten Eis^^).
Wenn man für einen Hungerlohn, der gerade mal für Essen und Miete reicht (ich glaub das waren damals 20€ mehr als mein Hartz4 Satz), um 5 Uhr morgens die Kotze von betrukenen Gästen aufwischen muss, dann macht das nicht glücklich.


Im Prinzip gibt es jetzt ja auch schon für einige eine Art Grundeinkommen. Die meisten würden es wahrscheinlich nicht glauben, wie viele Menschen Geld vom Staat bekommen.

Also ich bin dafür, jeder soll es bekommen, der Manager und der Angestellte, die Studenten und die Professoren, die Poltiker und die Arbeitslosen.^^

Das wär dann mal wirklich ein bisschen Gerechtigkeit für alle.


----------



## Virikas (2. April 2009)

Gut, fangen wir an unattraktive Arbeit anständig zu bezahlen. Der Müllmann der sicherlich einen nicht attraktiven Job hat verdient plötzlich mehr als der Arzt. Oder sagen wir gleich viel (zudem sei anzumerken, dass Müllmänner gar nicht mal schlecht verdienen). Was für einen Anreiz hat der Arzt noch ein jahrelanges anspruchsvolles Studium zu betreiben, sich laufend weiterzubilden, deshalb jahrelang auf Zusatzeinkommen zu verzichten wenn am Ende nicht mehr dabei rauskommt. Der Wunsch Menschen zu helfen greift auch nicht unbegrenzt. Dann kann er auch einfach alten Leuten über die Strasse helfen. Dann muss er auch keine Überstunden arbeiten, keinen Notrufdienst betreiben, nicht das Leben von Menschen in der Hand haben. Beispiele der gleichen Art liessen sich unbegrenzt finden. Und wenn der Müllmann nicht gut bezahlt wird, wer arbeitet dann noch freiwillig dort? Oder der Serviceangestellte? Oder der Putzdienst? Oder der Fabrikangestellte? Oder der Bauarbeiter? Dann arbeitet man vielleicht noch die 5 Stunden extra für den Fernseher, aber mehr nicht. Damit lässt sich aber kein Betrieb und keine Volkswirtschaft mehr betreiben.

Grundeinkommen tönt vielleicht toll, aber funktioniert nicht bei der Menschheit an sich. Der Mensch ist im Grossen und Ganzen ein egoistisches Wesen. Und als solches ist man in erster Linie vom eigenen Nutzen getrieben. 

Eine Volkswirtschaft als solches in der jeder nur das arbeitet was ihm Spass macht existiert einfach nicht. Zumal ein solches Modell nur auf ein Land beschränkt erst recht nicht funktionieren kann. Es sei denn du verhinderst jeglichen Material/Produkte-Fluss ins und aus dem Ausland. Und selbst dann funktioniert es einfach nicht.


----------



## 1Auriga1 (2. April 2009)

Welche Motivation gibt es den bei unserem jetziegen System für die "Drecksarbeit" ? Stell dir mal vor du hast die wahl Harz 4 oder Klo putzen? Nehmen wir mal du bekommst 700€ Harz 4, bekommst dann ein Job angebot als Kloputzer mit dem du 400 € im Monat verdienen würdest. Meines wissens ist es dann so das dir die 400€ vom Harz 4 abgezogen werden. Also bleiben dir wieder nur 700 €, wozu soll man denn da noch Klo putzen gehen?

Bekommst du die 700 € als Grundeinkommen und hast dann die Möglichkeit durch Kloputzen noch 400€ obendrauf zuverdienen um dann auf 1100 € im Monat zu kommen ist das doch ein viel größerer Anreiz auch mal einer "Drecksarbeit" nachzugehen. 

Denn im jetziegen System ist es ja schon so das durch Harz 4 ein Grundeinkommen für jeden Arbeitslosen gesichert ist. Zwar wird man "gezwungen" sich ständig nach einen Job umzusehen oder jede Arbeit anzunehmen die man bekommt, sonnst wird das Geld gekürzt aber es gibt ja durchaus schlupflöcher um dem zu entgehen wenn man nicht arbeiten will. Also hat man ja jetzt schon die Wahl arbeiten zu gehen oder nicht und trotzdem wollen die meisten Menschen arbeiten. Deswegen glaub ich nicht das ein Grundeinkommen in der Höhe von Harz 4 für jeden, einen so großen Unterschied in sachen Arbeitsmotivation ausmachen würde.


----------



## Tahzokk (2. April 2009)

> Gut, fangen wir an unattraktive Arbeit anständig zu bezahlen. Der Müllmann der sicherlich einen nicht attraktiven Job hat verdient plötzlich mehr als der Arzt. Oder sagen wir gleich viel (zudem sei anzumerken, dass Müllmänner gar nicht mal schlecht verdienen).



Ich glaube nicht das man gleich so übertreiben müsste. Es würde schon reichen die Leute so zu bezahlen, das sie nicht an der Armutsgrenze leben. Genauso wie jetzt wäre es auch mit den Grundeinkommen, dass Menschen, weswegen auch immer (Pech, mangelnde Bildung usw), Jobs machen die vielleicht nicht unbedingt Spass machen. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass man den Müllmännern dann 5000€ im Monat zahlen müsste um Leute zu finden.

Man kann sich jetzt auch schon (teilweise, man MUSS nicht ALLES machen), vor unangenehmer Arbeit "drücken" und vom Staat leben. Nur kann man sich dann auch fast nichts mehr leisten, außerdem macht es auch keine große Freude Nichts zu tun. Ich sagte ja man sollte sich bei der Höhe des Grundeinkommens an den Hartz4 Sätzen orientieren.




> Grundeinkommen tönt vielleicht toll, aber funktioniert nicht bei der Menschheit an sich. Der Mensch ist im Grossen und Ganzen ein egoistisches Wesen. Und als solches ist man in erster Linie vom eigenen Nutzen getrieben.



Wir leben in einem System, in dem Egoismus belohnt wird. Ich glaube nicht das die Menschen so schlecht sind..^^
Außerdem habe ich ja bereits erwähnt, dass Arbeit auch mit den Grundeinkommen immer noch bezahlt wird. Die selben Bedürfnisse die Menschen heute zu Arbeit bewegen, wird es weiterhin geben. Konsumieren wollen wir alle, das Grundeinkommen wär wirklich das absolute Minimum was man zum Leben braucht.



> Eine Volkswirtschaft als solches in der jeder nur das arbeitet was ihm Spass macht existiert einfach nicht. Zumal ein solches Modell nur auf ein Land beschränkt erst recht nicht funktionieren kann. Es sei denn du verhinderst jeglichen Material/Produkte-Fluss ins und aus dem Ausland. Und selbst dann funktioniert es einfach nicht.



Vollbeschäftigung wird es aber auch nicht mehr für alle geben, das funktioniert nicht. Für viele Arbeiten brauch man immer weniger Menschen, das ist Fakt.
Es gibt jetzt schon Länder die viel mehr auf Teilzeit Arbeit setzen zB Holland.
Und was macht man bei weniger Arbeit, aber gleichen Bedürfnissen der Menschen?


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. April 2009)

> Ich glaube nicht das die Menschen so schlecht sind..^^



Menschen sind sogar noch VIEL schlechter als das... Nehm ihm dieses System weg und er wird ein neues ähnliches erfinden... der Mensch ist nicht von Wohltat und Genugtuung getrieben, er wird von Macht, Reichtum und Anerkennung getrieben und da ist es egal welches System wir einführen, diese Grundeigenschaften werden sich immer durchsetzen...


----------



## 1Auriga1 (2. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> ...er wird von Macht, Reichtum und Anerkennung getrieben und da ist es egal welches System wir einführen, diese Grundeigenschaften werden sich immer durchsetzen...


 

Das würde ich so pauschal nicht sagen, ich hab dazu mal einen interessanten Artikel in der GEO gelesen (den Artikel selbst hab ich im Netz auf die schnelle nicht gefunden aber diese Ausgabe war eshttp://www.geo.de/GEO/heftreihen/geo_magazin/54912.html)

Darin ging es darum das Forscher in meherern Experimenten untersucht haben ob Menschen sich im Umgang mit Geld wirklich egoistisch verhalten. Das interessante war das nur sehr sehr wenige sich wirklich so verhalten haben nach dem Motto "Hauptsache ich bekomm das meiste Geld der Rest interessiert mich nicht", sondern die Testpersonen haben eher Wert auf "Gerechtigkeit" gelegt.

Aber eine Erklärung wie das genau ablief würden jetzt den Rahmen sprengen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. April 2009)

"Gerechtigkeit" fällt hierbei unter den Punkt Anerkennung... würde er dafür keine Anerkennung bekommen, würde er es nicht tun...


----------



## Stancer (2. April 2009)

Du kannst es aber komplett auf "Überleben" herunter brechen.

Klar heute müssen wir nicht mehr ums Feuer oder Fleisch "kämpfen" aber trotzdem möchte jeder Mensch, das es ihm gut geht. Also es geht um Nahrung, Dach über dem Kopf und Gesundheit. Was hast das nun mit einem Job zu tun ?

Nun wir arbeiten um diese Grundbedürfnisse zu erfüllen und dazu ist der Mensch das einzige Lebewesen, das sich sorgen darüber macht in Zukunft vielleicht mal kein Essen mehr zu haben. Deswegen legen wir uns reserven an, falls es mal schwerze Zeiten gibt. Die bekannteste Form ist das sparen auf Bankkonten und die macht jeder.

Habt ihr euch nie die Frage gestellt, warum man Bausparverträge mit 30 Jahren Laufzeit abschließt ? Keine denkt daran, das er vielleicht nur noch 20 Jahre lebt, sondern der Mensch plant 30 Jahre im voraus "Damit ich in 30Jahren Geld zum leben hab". Dabei ist es noch völlig ungewiss was in 30 Jahren ist.
Wer also mehr Geld verdient hat auch größere Sicherheit und damit besser Chancen zu "Überleben". Wir bestimmte Arbeiten brauchen wir aber noch mehr als nur nen Dach über dem Kopf und Nahrung. Wir brauchen etwas um zur Arbeit zu kommen (Auto) oder vielleicht ist unser Auftreten für den Job wichtig (Anzug) usw.

Desweiteren hat die Natur das prinzip "Der stärkste überlebt". Nicht umsonst fliegen Frauen so sehr auf Männer mit viel Geld ab, denn dort ist das eigene Leben und das der Nachkommen 100%ig gesichert. Das ist von Natur aus so gemacht. Bei den Männern ist es genau umgekehrt und sie buhlen um die Gunst der Frauen oder deswegen stehen alle ständig zueinander in Konkurrenz.

Und daraus resultiert der Egoismus, der ist von Natur aus gegeben. Jeder Mensch zieht das eigene Leben immer dem eines anderen vor. (fast immer)

Es geht also um Überleben und Fortpflanzung. Hört sich primitiv an aber genau so begründet sich unser Verhalten.


----------



## 1Auriga1 (2. April 2009)

In den unterschiedlichen Experimenten war es ja so das Teilweise für alle ersichtlich war wer sich Gerecht oder Ungerecht verhält aber auch teilweise so das es für die Teilnehmer nicht ersichtlich war wer sich jetzt wie verhalten hat. So gab es schließlich auch keine Annerkennung für die jenigen die sich gerecht verhalten haben aber trotzdem haben die wenigsten, obwohl sie die Möglichkeiten hatten, versucht für sich das Beste raus zu holen ohne Rücksicht auf andere.

Das lässt sich so etwas schwer erklären, man muß den Artikel am besten gelesen haben damit man auch den Ablauf der Experimente versteht. So aus dem Kopf krieg ich das auch nichtmehr zusammen ;-)

Worauf ich hinnauswolte war eigentlich das ein neues wirtschaftliches und vorallem soziales System, was das Grundeinkommen ja eher ist, nicht aufbauen muß auf der Basis des strebens nach Macht, Reichtum und Annerkennung. Natürlich gibt es Menschen die vornehmlich so denken und handeln, das haben die angesprochenen Experimente ja auch gezeigt aber dieser Teil ist sehr viel kleiner als die meisten glauben. 

Schau dir doch mal unsere jetziegen Sozialsysteme an, es dreht sich da weder um Macht noch um Reichtum oder Anerkennung. Man bezahlt die Sozalabgaben in der Hauptsache nicht für sich selbst sondern für andere, z.B. Stichwort Generationsvertrag. Wenn wir wirklich alle so egoistisch wären dann wäre dieses System so nie entstanden.


----------



## Stancer (2. April 2009)

Man sollte auch unterscheiden zwischen Einzelverhalten und Gruppenverhalten.

Gruppenbildung ist ja auch ein Instinktiv begründetes Verhalten. Der Einzelne sieht seine "Überlebenschancen" in einer Gruppe höher an (was ja auch so ist) und deswegen werden Dinge in Gruppen grundsätzlich geteilt. Was die Gruppe stärkt, stärkt mich auch. Stärke ich nur mich, schwäche ich die Gruppe. Das hat nichts mit Gerechtigkeit zu tun, sondern eher mit einem situationsbedingtem Verhalten wie "Wir sitzen alle im gleichen Boot" und schon durch diesen Umstand befindet man sich in einer Gruppe


----------



## Thront (2. April 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> also i stimme Selor / Night sowie Davatar zu 1000% zu ... Das Konzept is idiotisch und so nicht durchführbar



kompletter unsinn. absoluter unsinn. typische antwort von _______________  menschen.


ich bin hundertprozentiger vertreter des bedingslosen grundeinkommen. in meinem beruf und in meiner umwelt begnetet mir tag für tag das was man "ungerechtigkeit" nennt. ich finde es extrem schade und eine schande für ein system das sich "sozialstaat" nennt.




-Therion- schrieb:


> Aber das der Star Trek Fan Selor da keinen Sinn drin sieht enttäuscht dann doch etwas.



mich auch. mit dieser einstellung kann man kein star trek fan sein. egal wer wo wann wie landet.


----------



## Scrätcher (2. April 2009)

Also wird nur Steuer für Konsum gezahlt?

Eigentlich überzeugt mich das System!^^

Woher ich mein Einkommen beziehe ist dem Staat egal! Das würde bedeuten ich kann es verzinsen, in ausländischen Firmen anlegen oder einfach Häuser vermieten und es geht mir gut! Gut sogar ohne Arbeit!

hm.... ich denke mal das war nicht Sinn des Systems....

Aber wir hätten garantiert eine hohe Zuwanderungsrate aus dem Ausland!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich sags noch einmal:

Ich befürworte es wenn aus der (angeblich) sozialen (überwiegend kapitalistischen) Marktwirtschaft ein soziales System entstehen würde. ABER ich renne nicht jedem Traum hinterher und diese "Idee" könnte eine Anregung für kleine Änderungen sein ich glaube aber nicht, dass sie unser System von Heute auf Morgen ersetzen könnte und auch noch Erfolg hätte! Natürlich spart man erstmal ein wenig Geld an! Denn es gilt ja:"Ohne Steuern vermehrt es sich wie von selbst!" Irgendwann werden die Preise steigen, weil eben manche auf einmal unheimlich viel Geld haben (deshalb gibts ja auch unterschiedliche Einkommensgrenzen) aber das kann mir dann egal sein, wenn später die Preise explodieren! Es wird die geben die weiter gearbeitet haben und diejenigen die nicht arbeiten konnten/wollten. Ich befürchte die Schere würde noch schneller und stärker aufklaffen und das bedingungslose Einkommen wäre durch die Inflation irgendwann weniger Wert als eine Scheibe Brot.

Nein ich kann mir von der Arbeit aus keine komischen Videos anschauen und normalerweise sollte es dazu schon mehr als ein süßes Filmchen geben. Walt Disney macht Filme, Warner Bros macht Filme, bei Politik und Wirtschaft lese ich eher Fakten in Schwarz & Weiß!


Ja ja ja ich habs nicht verstanden! Jeder kriegt sein bedinungsloses Einkommen und durch die Konsumsteuer wird alles gut!

Wir in dem Film auch mehr erzählt? Oder ist es alles was hängen bleibt? So wirklich einfach nachvollziehbar scheint die Idee nicht zu sein.....


----------



## Davatar (2. April 2009)

Ok ich ging bisher mit meinen Aussagen noch von einer weltweiten rationalen Umstellung aus. Wenn sich das Ganze natürlich "nur" auf Deutschland bezieht treten zusätzlich vollkommen neue Probleme auf. Gelten diese Grundeinkommen dann auch nur für Deutsche? Was machst mit den Leuten die im Ausland leben und in Deutschland arbeiten oder umgekehrt? Gilt das nur für Deutsche Staatsbürger? Dann zwangsverpflichtest Du immernoch jeden der im Land lebt aber keinen Deutschen Pass hat zu arbeiten um überleben zu können. Wie wird sich das auf die regionale Arbeit auswirken wenn diese nachwievor den Grundlohn brauchen, aber sonst niemand? Man kann natürlich auch die Grenzen dicht machen, aber das widerspricht dann irgendwie ein Bisschen dem sozialen Aspekt der Geschichte.

Wie gesagt das Thema ist gewaltig. Der Kommunismus wurde auch nicht von heute auf morgen erfunden, auch die freie Marktwirtschaft musste erst entwickelt werden. Geld gibts auch noch nicht soooo wahnsinnig lange, zumindest nicht in heutiger Form. Früher hatte Geld noch Eigenwert weils aus Gold oder Silber war. Das alles entsteht über Jahrhunderte.

Mir persönlich gefällt unser aktuelles Wirtschaftssystem ganz gut. Man kann alles gewinnen und alles verlieren, je nach Einsatz den man bringt (und nein ich rede weder vom Glücksspiel noch vom Aktienmarkt sondern vom alltäglichen Leben). Wenn man kein körperliches oder geistiges Leiden hat stehen einem alle Türen offen, wenn man dafür bereit ist die Leistung zu bringen die erwartet wird.
Von Spezialfällen rede ich hier nicht, das hat auch nicht wirklich viel Sinn.

Was ich versuche aufzuzeigen ist lediglich dass unser Finanzsystem soooooooo komplex aufgebaut ist dass es schlicht und einfach nicht möglich ist alles komplett umzukrämpeln ohne dass das schwerwiegende negative Folgen auf die Betroffenen haben wird. Die letzte wirklich grosse Finanzkriese hat vermutlich keiner hier erlebt, dafür liegt das schon zu lange zurück. Dennoch ist daraus viel Gutes ergangen, zumindest in Europa.
Schlussendlich zeigt auch die Vergangenheit dass schwerwiegende Veränderungen eigentlich immer Hand in Hand mit Krieg gingen. Entweder kamen die Veränderungen nach dem Krieg oder der Krieg kam durch die Veränderung.

Was ich auch nicht so ganz sehe: in Zentraleuropa muss derzeit eigentlich niemand Hunger leiden, auch wenn man arbeitslos ist nicht (wie gesagt Ausnahmen kanns immer geben aber auf die geht man in ner vernünftigen Diskussion nicht ein). Das System hier funktioniert, auch wenn nicht so gewiss ist wie lange noch. Sollte sich dieser Vorschlag tatsächlich nur auf Deutschland beziehen hat er mit sozialem Mitgefühl eigentlich gar nichts zu tun. Dann zeigt sich der Egoismus des Menschen alleine schon im Vorschlag dieses Threads.
Wirst Du mit diesem Thread die aktuell funktionierende Situation ändern? Dann frage ich mich warum. *Denn mach mal die Augen auf, schau in den Spiegel und realisiere endlich mal wie gut es Dir geht! DU lebst in einem Land indem Du weder hungern noch frieren musst!* Ich bin mal so dreist und behaupte Du warst noch nie in nem Land in dem die Leute einfach mal ein paar Tage nichts zu essen haben und in denen das nicht einfach nur ein paar Wenige sind sondern ein grosser Teil der Bevölkerung, die alles zusammenkratzen das sie haben und trotzdem noch jeder Gast freundlich bedient wird obwohl man selbst hungern muss. Denn wenn Du das einmal gesehen hast siehst Du nicht wirklich die Notwendigkeit die soziale Grundlage eines mit Luxus überschwemmten Landes noch weiterhin zu fördern...
Oder willst Du einen Vorschlag für die Zukunft bringen, wenn das aktuelle System zusammenbricht oder zusammengebrochen ist? Gut, ja dann wär das vielleicht ne Idee, stimmt. Nur wenns soweit ist dass die Wirtschaft in Deutschland zusammengebrochen ist wird das vermutlich weltweit überall ähnlich aussehen und dann sind die Probleme wesentlich grösser als aktuell.


Nunja, bisher ging ich wie gesagt von globaler Umstrukturierung aus. Da sah ich dann die rein technischen Probleme in Kombination der Probleme des Menschen an und fürsich.
Aber wenns nur um Deutschland geht zieh ich mich eh besser von der Diskussion zurück. Dann wurde nämlich hier bereits bewiesen wie egoistisch der Mensch ist...

Und ja, mein Text soll provozieren, denn dadurch regt er vielleicht ein Bisschen zum Nachdenken an!


----------



## Stancer (2. April 2009)

Man kann eigentlich sagen : Man kann unsere Volkswirtschaft nicht mit einem 5min Film revolutionieren. Der Rattenschwanz der dahinter hängt ist hunderte Kilometer lang.

Ein 500+ Seiten Dossier, welches das System exakt beschreibt und auch die Folgen berücksichtigt hätte mich evtl. beeindruckt

Um solch ein System auszuarbeiten braucht man wohl nen Dossier mit 20.000-30.000 Seiten. Keinen 5min Film, sonst könnten wir ja auch einfach sagen:

 "Machen wir es doch wie in Star Trek und schaffen einfach alles Geld ab!!!"
"Wie denn?"
"Keine Ahnung aber in den Star Trek Filmen funktioniert es doch auch"

...


----------



## Scrätcher (2. April 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Was ich versuche aufzuzeigen ist lediglich dass unser Finanzsystem soooooooo komplex aufgebaut ist dass es schlicht und einfach nicht möglich ist alles komplett umzukrämpeln ohne dass das schwerwiegende negative Folgen auf die Betroffenen haben wird. Die letzte wirklich grosse Finanzkriese hat vermutlich keiner hier erlebt, dafür liegt das schon zu lange zurück. Dennoch ist daraus viel Gutes ergangen, zumindest in Europa.
> Schlussendlich zeigt auch die Vergangenheit dass schwerwiegende Veränderungen eigentlich immer Hand in Hand mit Krieg gingen. Entweder kamen die Veränderungen nach dem Krieg oder der Krieg kam durch die Veränderung.
> 
> Und ja, mein Text soll provozieren, denn dadurch regt er vielleicht ein Bisschen zum Nachdenken an!



Das ist so der Teil, den ich auch schon dazu gesagt habe, das einzige wo ich nicht mit dir übereinstimme: Ich bin nicht mit dem System zufrieden!

Es läuft immer weiter auf nen wirtschaftlichen Kollaps zu! 

Das soziale ist wohl genauso zwischenzeitlich zum "Eigenname" geworden wie die ausgeschriebenen Namen von CDU & SPD immer weniger mit ihrem Parteiprogramm zu tun haben. Der Mensch hat sich abhängig gemacht von juristischen Personen in Formen von Aktiengesellschaften usw!

Frei nach dem Motto "Ich mußte so handeln weil es die Firma so von mir verlangt hat!" Ein Schelm wer dabei an Offiziere im 2ten Weltkrieg denkt!

Des weiteren ist unser gesetzliches Rentensystem auf dem Generationenvertrag ausgelegt, eine Pyramide die Kopf steht und selbst wenn sie normal stehen würde, müßten wir uns Gedanken über Wohnplatz machen. 

Der Platz sowie die Rescourcen der Erde ist begrenzt! Gleichzeitig sind unsere Wirtschaftssystem auf stetigem Wachstum ausgelegt! 

Depremierend! Man geht Tag für Tag arbeiten und weiß nicht wie es in 5 Jahren aussehen wird. Dieses langjährige vertrauen in die Zukunft schrumpft zurecht!

Ich finde es gut wenn sich Menschen Gedanken machen und Alternativen suchen! Es wird wohl irgendwann was geschehen müssen! Ob wir was ändern oder es zu einer Katatstrophe kommt, auf kurz oder lang geht das System schief.

Dennoch ist es depremierend, wie schnell man hier angemotzt wird! Ich fühl mich ja hier im Thread schon wie ein "enttarnter Staatsspitzel" so wie man hier behandelt wird nach dem man versucht hat Konstruktive kritik zu platzieren. 

Naja....... alleine von Therion hätte ich mehr erwartet.......

mal sehen wie es hier weiter geht....


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. April 2009)

Thront schrieb:


> mich auch. mit dieser einstellung kann man kein star trek fan sein. egal wer wo wann wie landet.



Es geht sehr wohl... doch wie ich bereits sagte, ich kann reine Fiktion und die schlechte Realität sehr gut auseinander halten...

Natürlich wäre so ein System toll und überaus wohltuend... doch auf die schnelle kann man sowas einfach nicht ändern! Schon garnicht mit einem 5 Minuten Filmchen gelangweilter Studenten die mal wieder lustig gegen alles sind...

Und selbst in Star Trek hat die Erde eine fast apokalyptische Zerstörung 2er weiterer Kriege (Eugenische Kriege und der 3te Weltkrieg) nötig gehabt um überhaupt einigermaßen auf ein Maß und in die Richtung zu kommen wo so etwas denkbar wäre und selbst dort hat es über 100 Jahre gebraucht bis man auch nur annähernd so ein System etabliert hatte, sogar mit Hilfe der Vulkanier!


----------



## Night falls (2. April 2009)

> kompletter unsinn. absoluter unsinn. typische antwort von _______________ menschen.



Na da ist es ja gut, dass wenigstens du gute Gründe dafür gibst, auf die Zweifel der User hier eingehst und nicht bloß eine unreflektierte Meinung in den Thread schreist!


----------



## Davatar (2. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Es geht sehr wohl... doch wie ich bereits sagte, ich kann reine Fiktion und die schlechte Realität sehr gut auseinander halten...
> 
> Natürlich wäre so ein System toll und überaus wohltuend... doch auf die schnelle kann man sowas einfach nicht ändern! Schon garnicht mit einem 5 Minuten Filmchen gelangweilter Studenten die mal wieder lustig gegen alles sind...
> 
> Und selbst in Star Trek hat die Erde eine fast apokalyptische Zerstörung 2er weiterer Kriege (Eugenische Kriege und der 3te Weltkrieg) nötig gehabt um überhaupt einigermaßen auf ein Maß und in die Richtung zu kommen wo so etwas denkbar wäre und selbst dort hat es über 100 Jahre gebraucht bis man auch nur annähernd so ein System etabliert hatte, sogar mit Hilfe der Vulkanier!


Vor allem hat man da auch Replikatoren mit denen das Hungerproblem abgeschafft wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahzokk (2. April 2009)

> Schon garnicht mit einem 5 Minuten Filmchen gelangweilter Studenten die mal wieder lustig gegen alles sind...



Die Idee für ein Grundeinkommen gibt es schon lange.
Es gibt in fast allen großen Parteien Befürworter (ich glaub alle außer NPD) für ein Grundeinkommen.

"Thüringens Ministerpräsident Althaus (CDU) fordert ein Bürgergeld für alle, auch bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen (BGE) genannt. Während diese Idee bei der Linkspartei, den Grünen, den Jusos sowie der FDP schon längere Zeit diskutiert wird, findet das BGE nun auch prominente Befürworter bei der CDU."

Es ist also nicht nur eine komische Idee von ein paar durchgeknallten Studenten..


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. April 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Vor allem hat man da auch Replikatoren mit denen das Hungerproblem abgeschafft wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aber auch erst seit TNG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sprich 23xx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (2. April 2009)

Tahzokk schrieb:


> Die Idee für ein Grundeinkommen gibt es schon lange.
> Es gibt in fast allen großen Parteien Befürworter (ich glaub alle außer NPD) für ein Grundeinkommen.
> 
> "Thüringens Ministerpräsident Althaus *(CDU)* fordert ein Bürgergeld für alle, auch bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen (BGE) genannt. Während diese Idee bei der Linkspartei, den Grünen, den Jusos sowie der FDP schon längere Zeit diskutiert wird, findet das BGE nun auch prominente Befürworter bei der *CDU*."
> ...


sind das dieselben Politiker die Pädophilen und Suchtkranke mit Gamer auf eine Stufe stellen?? NA Prost mahlzeit nein danke


----------



## Stancer (2. April 2009)

Hab mir mal den Wiki-Eintrag dazu durchgelesen. Und naja : Da ist von einem Grundeinkommen von 800€ minus 200€ Krankenversicherung die Rede. Das Geld kommt von einem festgelegtem Prozentsatz, der dem Bruttoeinkommen abgezogen wird. D.h. die Reichen müssen mehr zahlen und am Ende wird alles aufgeteilt. Allerdings wird dann die Rentenversicherung abgeschafft. Das ganze würde etwa 580Mrd €/Jahr kosten. Es gilt aber als finanzierbar und wird momentan diskutiert.


Die Grünen rechnen mit nem Grundeinkommen von 420€ aber ohne Gegenleistung, d.h. man krieg es einfach so extra.

Gibt dann noch andere Modelle, wo es z.b. keine Besteuerung gibt d.h. Bruttoeinkommen=Nettoeinkommen aber dann würde es hohe Konsumsteuern geben um die fehlenden Gelder wieder einzuholen.

Dort stehen dann auch die negativen Aspekte, die hier teilweise ja schon genanntn wurden :

- unberechenbare Auswirkungen auf den Arbeitsmarkt
- sehr starker Anstieg der Einwanderungen (wo es was Umsonst gibt, da gehen die Menschen hin)
- sinnlose Gelderumverteilung : Vor allem wohl bei den Steuerfreien Modellen, denn anstatt über die Lohnsteuer die Steuern zu zahlen, zahle ich sie dann über Konsumgüter. Die einzigen die wirklich davon profitieren würden wären Geringverdiener, die an der Armutsgrenze leben.
- sinkende Arbeitsmotivation, wenn alle von anderen Leben. Es bildet sich eine "Rentnermentalität" vor allem bei den Geringverdienern, das sich Arbeit für sie kaum noch Lohnt.


----------



## Thront (3. April 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Na da ist es ja gut, dass wenigstens du gute Gründe dafür gibst, auf die Zweifel der User hier eingehst und nicht bloß eine unreflektierte Meinung in den Thread schreist!




.... ich weiss nicht- aber ich hoffe das es dich nicht stört wenn ich hier mal kurz irgendjemanden "schwachkopf" nenne. wie es bei dir steht weiss ich nicht, aber ich denke ich gehe lange genug zur arbeit und befasse mich aussreichend mit dem thema um eine stellung zu beziehn. wenn sie dir zu laut ist sollte mich das nicht stören, wahrscheinlich kann ich mit deiner noch weniger anfangen.


weiterhin (oder gerade deshalb):

PRO bedingsloses grundeinkommen.



-aber nein... es könnte mir ja irgendjemand irgendwo irgendwie irgendwas irgendwann wegnehmen!


----------



## Night falls (3. April 2009)

Achje, und schon wieder keine einziges Argument genannt. Dass du dir eine Meinung bilden kannst, und unglaublich viel Erfahrung hast, ist schön und gut, aber für diesen Thread und die Poster von keinem Interesse! Falls hier eine Umfrage Pro oder Contra Grundeinkommen stattfinden sollte, wäre das vollkommen okay, aber mit einem "Oh man ihr Schwachköpfe, ich habe extrem viel Erfahrung und bin FÜR das Grundeinkommen, aber verrate euch nicht wieso ihr falsch liegt und wie meine Meinung zustandekommt - ällerbätsch!" ist in einer Diskussion absolut niemandem geholfen...

Ich weiß nicht ob du meinen Kommentar nicht verstehen konntest oder wolltest, falls es aber Letzteres gewesen sein sollte, musst du hier auch garnicht weiter drauf eingehen.

cheers


----------



## Stancer (3. April 2009)

BTW : Es gibt ja so eine Initiative/Gruppe, die das schon länger fordert und an dem Grundeinkommen arbeitet.

Am 1. April haben die sich selbst auf die Schüppe genommen und einen Antrag ins Netz gestellt, wo man das bedingungslose Grundeinkommen beantragen konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sah sogar wirklich echt aus.


----------



## Thront (4. April 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Achje, und schon wieder keine einziges Argument genannt. Dass du dir eine Meinung bilden kannst, und unglaublich viel Erfahrung hast, ist schön und gut, aber für diesen Thread und die Poster von keinem Interesse! Falls hier eine Umfrage Pro oder Contra Grundeinkommen stattfinden sollte, wäre das vollkommen okay, aber mit einem "Oh man ihr Schwachköpfe, ich habe extrem viel Erfahrung und bin FÜR das Grundeinkommen, aber verrate euch nicht wieso ihr falsch liegt und wie meine Meinung zustandekommt - ällerbätsch!" ist in einer Diskussion absolut niemandem geholfen...
> 
> Ich weiß nicht ob du meinen Kommentar nicht verstehen konntest oder wolltest, falls es aber Letzteres gewesen sein sollte, musst du hier auch garnicht weiter drauf eingehen.
> 
> cheers



gut. wahrscheinlich hab ich meine meinung mal wieder zu stark vertreten, sie nicht genug erläutert. weil ich eigentlich denke das es auch garnicht in frage zu stellen ist, das die grundsicherung mehr soziale gerechtigkeit ind die gesellschaft bringen würde.
ich bin in einer kommune in hessen aufgewachsen. solidarität, gemeinsames kapital und gegenseitigkeit ist dort selbstverständlich. manche dinge standen dort nicht zur debatte, sondern waren (und sind) einfach normal. darunter auch das die gemeinschaft sich gegenseitig sicherheit gibt. und ob man es glaubt oder nicht: es gab KEINEN der nur die hand aufgehalten hat, niemanden der nur genommen und nicht gegeben hat. 
ich vergesse leider manchmal das die prinzipien nach denen wir dort erzogen wurden nicht die prinzipien der allgemeinheit sind.
mittlerweile arbeite ich als erzieher und erlebe wie sehr menschen mit sich selbst und der sicherstellung und dem erhalt ihres "lebens" beschäftigt sind. teilweise mehr als mit der erziehung ihrer kinder. ängste um die eigene existenz vereinehmen immer mehr die persönlichkeit. es ist erschütternd mit anzusehen wie stark abhängig die entwicklung eines menschen davon ist wann er wo und in welchem "stand" auf die welt gekommen ist.

grundsicherung wäre sicherlich kein allheilmittel- aber sie würde sicherheit geben, ängste nehmen, das eigene leben planbar und strukturierbarer machen und die vom einzelnen geleistete arbeit wieder wertvoll machen.

daran zu denken das menschen nur durch "zwang" arbeiten ist in meinen augen schier lächerlich. ausserdem wird jeder mensch zeit seines lebens konsumieren. für gegenstände und nahrung wieder angemessenes geld zu bezahlen wäre auch damit verbunden. den überfluss aufgeben- will natürlich mal wieder keiner. weiter zu aldi rennen und milch für 55cent kaufen. oder kochschinken fürn´ euro.

schade das die mehrheit der gesellschaft so starke angst davor hat bestohlen zu werden, das man seinen nächsten von natur aus für ein faules schwein hält, das man sich nicht vorstellen kann solidarisch miteinander umzugehen. 

ich habe hier irgendwo im thread gelesen das "die ausländer sich freuen würden" und natürlich alle gleich "nach deutschland kommen würden".

schlimm das wir so feige sind, das wir immer irgendein arschloch brauchen und das wir 60 jahre alte parolen immer noch aus uns rausbrüllen, ohne zu überlegen das es doch eigentlich die eigenen ängste sind, die da aus einem selbst sprechen.


----------



## Zonalar (4. April 2009)

Eine Stimme in mir sagt: "JAAAAAA! Mach Pro! Denn schliesslich bekommst du mehr Geld!"

Die andere sagt: "NEEEEEIN! Mach Contra! Du bist schon reich genug und würdest nur dafür sorgen, das Arme noch ärmer, und Reiche noch reicher werden."


Aber meine Contra-Stimme ist grösser^^ Wer was erreichen will, muss auch was dafür tun.


----------



## Thront (4. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Die andere sagt: "NEEEEEIN! Mach Contra! Du bist schon reich genug und würdest nur dafür sorgen, das Arme noch ärmer, und Reiche noch reicher werden."



das stimmt nicht.




Benji9 schrieb:


> Wer was erreichen will, muss auch was dafür tun.





aah. okay- wie herr zumwinkel und so weiter?


----------



## Zonalar (4. April 2009)

... ich glaub du verstehst mich nicht. Allerdings sind das MEINE STIMMEN! Und die haben eine eigene Sprache, die nur ich verstehen kann.











			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Juhu^^1.111er  Beitrag!


----------



## Spectrales (5. April 2009)

Da kommt dann das selbe raus wie beim Kommunismus...


----------



## Thront (7. April 2009)

warum ?


----------



## shadow24 (7. April 2009)

also die Idee finde ich nach wie vor gar nicht so schlecht vom Bürgergeld,aber wie die Umsetzung stattfinden soll frag ich mich...
was passiert beispielsweise mit den zig Tausend Angestellten und Beamten aus den Finanzämtern,Arbeitsämtern,Sozialämtern,Versicherungen,usw...die ja durch dieses Grundeinkommen dann überflüssig sind???? was passiert mit den ganzen Einrichtungen/Behörden?wofür kann man die verwenden?

und es wird zwar gesagt wer dazu verdienen will soll halt arbeiten gehen.aber wenn die Verwaltung so stark eingeschränkt wird,wie geplant und es so viele "arbeitslose" Beamte/Angestellte gibt,was sollen die denn arbeiten???Handwerker?Bauern?wenn derjenige zwei linke Hände hat und nur Daumen dran,möcht ich den nicht als Handwerker erleben...die Leute die ihr ganzes Leben in Behörden gearbeitet haben sind doch dann "unvermittelbar",oder mach ich ein Denkfehler???


----------



## Enuki (7. April 2009)

Für mich was für faule Schw...., wenn Ihr mich fragt.

Jeder ist seines eigenen Glückes Schmied.

Wer hart arbeitet, wird auch belohnt. Arbeitsunfähigkeiten federt das Sozialsystem ab. Mehr soll es aber auch nicht sein.

So denn,

Enuki  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (7. April 2009)

Enuki schrieb:


> Für mich was für faule Schw...., wenn Ihr mich fragt.
> 
> Jeder ist seines eigenen Glückes Schmied.
> 
> ...



Naja nach deinem Prinzip müsste ein Stahlbetonbauer dann 200.000 im Jahr verdienen und der Manager nur 20.000
Allerdings ist es eher umgekehrt.Und Stahlbetonbauer ist absolute Knochenarbeit.

Genau bei sowas soll ja das Grundeinkommen ansetzen, denn am meisten profitieren diejenigen davon, die an der Armutsgrenze leben. 
Man kann dem Stahlbetonbauer auch nicht mehr bezahlen, könnte man sicher schon aber dann müsste man ALLEN mehr bezahlen und das geht wieder nicht.


----------



## Davatar (7. April 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Naja nach deinem Prinzip müsste ein Stahlbetonbauer dann 200.000 im Jahr verdienen und der Manager nur 20.000
> Allerdings ist es eher umgekehrt. Und Stahlbetonbauer ist absolute Knochenarbeit.
> 
> Genau bei sowas soll ja das Grundeinkommen ansetzen, denn am meisten profitieren diejenigen davon, die an der Armutsgrenze leben.
> Man kann dem Stahlbetonbauer auch nicht mehr bezahlen, könnte man sicher schon aber dann müsste man ALLEN mehr bezahlen und das geht wieder nicht.


Definitionsfrage von "hart". "Hart" bedeutet in Dienstleistungsländern nicht körperlich hart sondern geistig umfangreich. Die traurige Wahrheit ist nunmal: den Stahlbetonbauer kann man mit zig beliebigen anderen Arbeitern ohne Probleme auswechseln, er ist entbehrlich, nen vernünftigen Manager zu finden ist dagegen recht schwer, da er idR eher unentbehrlich ist, traurig aber wahr. Wo der Stahlbetonbauer vermutlich auch "nur" 3-4 Jahre Ausbildungszeit hat sind es beim Manager hingegen dann wesentlich mehr Ausbildungsjahre. Gut, ich kenn mich mit Stahlbetonbauerberufen gar nicht aus, aber idR dauern Handwerkerausbildungen nunmal deutlich kürzer als Kaderausbildungen.
Ausserdem: wenn Du schon so ein Extrembeispiel wie nen Manager und nen Arbeiter nimmst musst Du bedenken dass von den Entscheidungen eines Managers nicht nur sein eigener Job abhängt sondern u.U. tausende Jobs. Da dürfte es durchaus gerechtfertigt sein dass er mehr verdient als der Arbeiter von dessen Leistung nur seine eigene Arbeitsstelle abhängt.


----------



## Stancer (7. April 2009)

Natürlich weiss ich das. "Faire" Bezahlung wird es sofern auch nie geben. Manager treffen die Entscheidungen in einem Unternehmen und bestimmen damit wie viel Gewinn oder Verlust gemacht wird. Dafür studieren sie viele Jahre etc. und verdienen dementsprechend.

Die Idee des Grundeinkommens ist deswegen auch nicht so zu verstehen, das niemand mehr arbeiten muss. Für Vielverdiener wäre der Betrag absolut unrelevant. Für die Wenigverdiener, die jeden € 2mal umdrehen müssen aber wäre das ne enorme Hilfe und genau das ist die Idee eines Grundeinkommens. 

Man kann es eigentlich wie eine leichte Geldumverteilung sehen um den Abstand zwischen Arm und Reich etwas zu verkürzen. Man kennt es ja "Die armen werden immer ärmer, die Reichen immer reicher". Den größten Beitrag zu einem Grundeinkommen (wenn es % vom Bruttolohn wären) würden die Reichen zahlen, den wenigsten die Armen. Beim provitieren wäre es aber genau umgekehrt !!!


----------



## Zonalar (7. April 2009)

Ich denke das Grundeinkommen ist nur eine Symptombekämfpung. Wir sollten die Sache an der Wurzel packen.



...wo is die Wurzel?


----------



## Scrätcher (7. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich denke das Grundeinkommen ist nur eine Symptombekämfpung. Wir sollten die Sache an der Wurzel packen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...wo is die Wurzel?




Die Wurzel ist, das der Handel Global funktioniert, man aber das Problem nur immer innerhalb der eigenen Staatsgrenzen bekämpfen will.

Der Wirtschaftskreislauf eiert inzwischen! Die Weltwirtschaft ist zwischenzeitlich unheimlich von der Börse abhängig. So wie die Aktienkurse in Deutschland unheimlich durch die Schwankungen in Amerika mitbetroffen werden.

Wenn ein Staat sagt: Liebe Firma, wir subentionieren dich nicht weiter. Sagt die Firma: Lieber Staat, dann produziere ich zwei Staaten weiter viel billiger und führ die Waren halt zu dir ein. 

Und jetzt kommts was jeder denkt und keiner sagt: Wollte man den Menschen Global helfen würde wir unseren jetzigen "Wohlstand" verlieren, weil es viele Länder gibt mit mehr Menschen und einer größeren Armut!

Doch wenn man einem Afrikaner, der bisher von einer Schüssel Reis pro Tag leben mußte, plötzlich monatlich 1000 Euro in die Hand drückt, was wird dann wohl passieren?

Stimmt klar! Er wird das Geld nehmen um sich erstmal einen Schulplatz zu holen und nen Bausparvertrag! *Achtung! VERSTECKTER SARKASMUS!!*


Wenn man wirklich was unternehmen will muß man erstmal hier anfangen:

- Zivildienstpflicht für ALLE egal ob m o. w! Dienst an der Gesellschaft! Bundeswehr wird umgestellt und auch für Katastrophen und Hilfseinsätze im Ausland besser ausgerüstet.

Dadurch würde der Staat schonmal enorm Pflegekosten sparen, die Bundeswehr hätte wieder nen Auftrag! (Vaterland verteidigen ist out! Gegen wen den?)

- Staatliche Betriebe werden je nach Art wirtschaftlicher geführt! (Haushaltsplan hin, Haushaltsplan her! Es kann nicht sein das Gemeinden nur deshalb Straßen bauen weil sie sonst die Mittel nicht mehr zur Verfügung haben!)

- Banken verstaatlichen! Jawohl! Früher wurde die Kirche enteignet heute wären die Banken dran! Ein Bank verdient daran ob ein Konto im Soll oder im Haben ist! Kunden der Bank dürften nur aus dem eigenen Land kommen! (ein Knackpunkt der heftige Diskussionen auslösen könnte! Zumal man heutzutage eh nicht mehr genau weiß, wer jetzt wo in der Welt in welcher Bank noch mitdrinsteckt...)

- Dann könnte man auch tatsächlich die Mehrwertsteuer erhöhen und andere STeuern senken! Wobei ich von senken und nicht von aufheben rede, weil eben Geringverdiener weniger Steuern zahlen als Großverdiener und das ist gut so!

- Mehr Geld in Forschung & Fortschritt stecken! Die Zukunft ist nur so gut wie wir sie uns machen!

- Unser politisches System müßte überarbeitet werden! Es gibt viele die sich wirklich bemühen aber auch genügend schwarze Schafe... nur leider hackt bekanntlich eine Krähe der Anderen kein Auge aus.     Hmm... warum hat die heutige Jugend keine Politiker mehr als Vorbild? Eine Frage die man sich ruhig mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen kann! Ein Lichtblick ist da wirklich mal der amerikanische Präsident! Wenigstens die konnten mal den Favouriten wählen und NICHT das kleinere Übel!

usw und so fort.... also das wären Dinge die ich als Wichtig empfinde!

Und ach ja: Das soziale wieder mehr hervorheben!

Soziale Marktwirtschaft.... das hat eigentlich nichts mehr mit dem zu tun was da steht sondern irgendwie ist das nur noch eine Bezeichnung wie ein Name. Wie Thomas Müller, nur ist Thomas garkein Müller und unsere Marktwirtschaft am Rande dessen was sich sozial schimpft.....


----------



## shadow24 (8. April 2009)

alles schön und gut,aber wie soll das ganze finanziert werden???umstellen vom Grundwehrdienst auf Zivi-Pflicht für alle?und was ist mit den zig tausend zivilen Beschäftigten,die für die Wehrdienstleister arbeiten?es gab ja schon mal ein thread hier im Forum wo es um die Problematik ging...
staatliche Betriebe wirtschaftlicher führen...das wird schon seit Jahren praktiziert.man hat von kameralistischer Buchführung(nur Gelder hin-und herschieben) auf kaufmännische Buchführung(gewinnorientiert) umgestellt um wirtschaftlicher zu arbeiten.das es trotzdem nicht hinhaut sieht man ja...aber die Politiker wären bestimmt erfreut über Verbesserungsvorschläge...
Thema Ansehen Politiker:ich stelll mal ne Gegenfrage zu deiner Frage warum die Jugend keine Vorbilder mehr bei den Politikern hat:wen hat unsere Jugend überhaupt noch als Vorbild ausser Gangsta Rapper,Timberlake,etc. *** ***???den Werteverfall unserer Jugend kann man ja fast stündlich beobachten...wen respektiert die Jugend heute noch??????da gehts doch schon los...
es wird schon genug Geld in Forschung und Fortschritt gesteckt,aber im Beispiel Autobranche wird vieles wie Energieautos mit Gas,Raps oder anderen Energien einfach durch die starke Autolobby ausgebremst
Banken verstaatlichen wird jetzt überall laut,wo das Kind in Brunnen gefallen ist.und selbst unter staatlicher Kontrolle wage ich zu bezweifeln das die Immobilienblase in Amerika nicht trotzdme geplatzt wäre und die Weltwirtschaft am Rande des Abgrunds manövriert hätte...
tja und das schöne Theam Steuern senken und andere erhöhen...du schreibst Mehrwertsteuert erhöhen und andere Steuern senken.welche denn senken?da könnte man jetzt wieder bis Weihnachten drüber diskutieren


----------



## Thront (8. April 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> Thema Ansehen Politiker:ich stelll mal ne Gegenfrage zu deiner Frage warum die Jugend keine Vorbilder mehr bei den Politikern hat:wen hat unsere Jugend überhaupt noch als Vorbild ausser Gangsta Rapper,Timberlake,etc. und den ganzen anderen amerikanischen Schmutz???den Werteverfall unserer Jugend kann man ja fast stündlich beobachten...wen respektiert die Jugend heute noch??????da gehts doch schon los...



amerikanischer schmutz, werteverfall, stündlich neue erschütterungen....

darauf ein dreifach donnerndes:* " Wie Geil "*


(oder etwas das sich darauf reimt.) 



man sollte sich mal überlegen was man für einen großen und unüberlegten kack erzählt. wo bist du im kontakt mit jugendlichen? auf was stützt du diese voruteile? willst du sagen das früher alles besser war? das buffed.de forum besteht größtenteils aus jugendlichen- und obwohl hier einiges an mist geschrieben wird: gott sei dank ist es nicht so wie du es darstellst. 


warscheinlich wars das jetzt für mich bei buffed.de- aber bei SOLCH widerlichen  und stark assozialen kommentaren... da lohnt es sich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (8. April 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> Full Quote



ich sagte ja nicht die Bundeswehr auflösen! Es gäbe sie ja immernoch als Alternative zum Zivildienst und da ja auch jedes Mädchen die Wahl hätte zwischen dem Zivildienst und Bundeswehr würden da bestimmt noch einige dazu kommen. 

Die Politiker wären sicher erfreut über Verbesserungsvorschläge...... ja genau! Sie sollten sich halt mal wieder aufs regieren konzentrieren anstatt ganzjährig Wahlkampf zu führen und damit beschäftigt zu sein, sich selbst zu profilieren! Wobei ich sogar behaupte das die Merkel sich recht gut anstrengt, während ein Herr Schröder z.B. mehr auf "Show" gesetzt hat. Wetten wir wenn Obama so weiter macht wird er in den nächsten 1-2 Jahren in der Liste der "Vorbilder" auftauchen? Und warum kann er es und unsere nicht? Liegt es an ihnen? An uns? Am System? Vielleicht sollte man da mal eine Ursache suchen!

Gegenfrage: Wie kann sich ein Staat durch die Autolobby ausbremsen lassen ausser er läßt es zu?

Der Staat braucht eine "Gelddruckmaschiene" die immer Geld druckt, egal ob es der Wirtschaft gut oder schlecht geht. Das wären einmal Steuereinnahmen die aber bei schlechter Konjunktur auch sinken und ansonsten fallen mir nur die Banken ein! Weil sie eben Geld fürs Verwalten nehmen! Und ja man könnte bis Weihnachten über Steuern diskutieren und ich behaupte sogar, man kann solange über Steuern diskutieren wie es sie gibt! Ganz einfach weil sie Umstände ändern und Steuern ja auch ein bestimmtes Verhalten fördern sollen oder dem entgegenwirken!



Thront schrieb:


> warscheinlich wars das jetzt für mich bei buffed.de- aber bei SOLCH widerlichen  und stark assozialen kommentaren... da lohnt es sich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es wäre erheblich leichter sich mit dir zu unterhalten wenn du nicht ständig meinen würdest, du müßtest alles und jeden beleidigen! Denn damit baust du dir eine Mauer direkt auf den eigenen Weg. Zumindestens wenn dein Ziel der Meinungsaustausch ist. 

Ich persönliche mag es überhaupt nicht, wenn mich einer Beleidigt und dann noch erwartet das ich ihm zuhöre oder besser noch "ihn dann auch noch ernst nehmen soll!"


----------



## Night falls (8. April 2009)

> *
> Thema Ansehen Politiker:ich stelll mal ne Gegenfrage zu deiner Frage warum die Jugend keine Vorbilder mehr bei den Politikern hat:wen hat unsere Jugend überhaupt noch als Vorbild ausser Gangsta Rapper,Timberlake,etc. und den ganzen anderen amerikanischen Schmutz???den Werteverfall unserer Jugend kann man ja fast stündlich beobachten...wen respektiert die Jugend heute noch??????da gehts doch schon los...



qft



> warscheinlich wars das jetzt für mich bei buffed.de- aber bei SOLCH widerlichen und stark assozialen kommentaren... da lohnt es sich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (8. April 2009)

beleidigen stimmt nicht ganz, aber ich reagiere  von natur aus etwas störrischer darauf wie einige leute ihre "meinung" legitim machen. da sollte eigentlich mehr menschen aufhorchen.


----------



## Scrätcher (8. April 2009)

Thront schrieb:


> warscheinlich wars das jetzt für mich bei buffed.de- aber bei SOLCH widerlichen  und stark assozialen kommentaren... da lohnt es sich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jeder hat ein legitimes Recht auf seine Meinung!

Nur bei dem von mir zitierten Kommentar schwing mit "der Verfasser des Textes ist in meinen Augen wiederlich und assozial!"

Das bedeutet letztendlich das selbe wie wenn ich sagen würde:

"Thront? Du bist widerlich und assozial und jetzt sag ich mal was zum Thema...."

Stell dir vor wir würden uns gegenüber sitzen, welches verlangen wäre größer? Mit mir zu diskutieren oder mir eine reinzuhauen? Letzteres wäre normal.. wir sind nur Menschen....

Es ist eine Kunst beim Diskutieren nicht aus der Fassung zu geraten sondern das andere Argument mit eigenen Argumenten zu kontern. Wenn man das dann auch noch schafft, ohne das dein Gegenüber sauer ist, obwohl du eine entgegengesetzte Meinung zu einem äusserst "heissen" Thema hast. Dann nennt man das Diplomatie!


Und nur mit Diplomatie verhindet man das Ausbrechen von Emotionen wie Zorn, Wut usw was letztendlich wieder das Risiko von Streit und somit dem Abbruch des Gesprächs beinhaltet. 

Keiner verlangt das du schreiben sollst als ob du der Papst wärst! Man sollte sich eben nur überlegen was man mit seinen Sätzen beim Gegenüber bewirkt!


----------



## -Therion- (8. April 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> Thema Ansehen Politiker:ich stelll mal ne Gegenfrage zu deiner Frage warum die Jugend keine Vorbilder mehr bei den Politikern hat:wen hat unsere Jugend überhaupt noch als Vorbild ausser Gangsta Rapper,Timberlake,etc. und den ganzen anderen amerikanischen Schmutz???den Werteverfall unserer Jugend kann man ja fast stündlich beobachten...wen respektiert die Jugend heute noch??????da gehts doch schon los...




Haha Werteverfall der Jugend bist du 50 oder was?

20 Jährige Bubis regen sich über die "Jugend" auf, vor nicht allzu langer Zeit warst du noch selbst der respektlose Schmutz.


----------



## shadow24 (8. April 2009)

Thront schrieb:


> amerikanischer schmutz, werteverfall, stündlich neue erschütterungen....
> 
> darauf ein dreifach donnerndes:* " Wie Geil "*
> 
> ...


ach komm thront,sei lieb,tanz deinen Namen vor der Klasse und begeb dich wieder in deinen Meditationsraum...
ich mein ich freu mich auch immer über deine lustigen Kommentare.wäre eine Schande wenn du gebannt werden würdest... 

so,jetzt wieder zum wichtigen Thema:
@scratcher:ich finde es gut wenn sich die Leute über die momentane Gesellschaft so ernsthafte Gedanken machen,aber am besten wäre es wenn man selber versucht etwas zu ändern,indem man sich z.B. selbst politisch betätigt und einer Partei beitritt. da kann man anfangen konstruktive Ideen einfliessen zu lassen um mit anderen zu einer Lösung zu gelangen...vlt hast du das ja schon mal selbst in Betracht gezogen?


----------



## shadow24 (8. April 2009)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Haha Werteverfall der Jugend bist du 50 oder was?


nein 43


----------



## -Therion- (8. April 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Jeder hat ein legitimes Recht auf seine Meinung!
> 
> Nur bei dem von mir zitierten Kommentar schwing mit "der Verfasser des Textes ist in meinen Augen wiederlich und assozial!"
> 
> ...



Wer Jugendliche so verallgemeinernd beleidigt wie Shadow24 ist asozial, dazu noch Künstler wie Timberlake von denen er wahrscheinlich noch nie ein Lied gehört hat. Echt peinlich. 
Shadow24 ist nicht besser als CSU Herrmann der ohne Kentniss der Materie Computerspiele mit Kinderpornos vergleicht.
Da sieht man mal wieder wie fremd die Welt der Jungen den Alten ist.

PS: Früher wurde von weltfremden Politikern auch Heavy Metal und Rock'n'Roll beschuldigt die Jugend zu verderben. Ich könnt mich echt totlachen wie du heute Gangster-Rap dafür verantwortlich machst, nichts dazu gelernt?


----------



## shadow24 (8. April 2009)

-Therion- schrieb:


> *** ***


nein,ich habe eigentlich eine sehr humane Erziehung genossen,aber das Thema schweift jetzt ein wenig ab,oder???
und vlt würdest du ja gerne im thread weiterschreiben,der hier im Forum auch gerade läuft:was früher alles anders war,oder so ähnlich...wenn man da mal nachliest wieviele der Meinung sind das sich einiges zum schlechten gewendet hat kommst du vlt ja auch mal zum nachgrübeln...
vlt bin ich ja nicht der einzige alte Sack,der solche Ansichten hat...


----------



## -Therion- (8. April 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> nein,ich habe eigentlich eine sehr humane Erziehung genossen,aber das Thema schweift jetzt ein wenig ab,oder???
> und vlt würdest du ja gerne im thread weiterschreiben,der hier im Forum auch gerade läuft:was früher alles anders war,oder so ähnlich...wenn man da mal nachliest wieviele der Meinung sind das sich einiges zum schlechten gewendet hat kommst du vlt ja auch mal zum nachgrübeln...
> vlt bin ich ja nicht der einzige alte Sack,der solche Ansichten hat...



http://de.wikiquote.org/wiki/Jugend sucht euch das passende raus

Ja geh in deine Gruft zurück, ich bin es echt leid immer die ganzen Zitate über die "verkommene" Jugend zu posten die es seit Jahrtausenden gibt.

Und nein du bist nicht der einzige der solche Ansichten hat, der Großteil der alten Säcke hat solche Ansichten.

Ich würd auch gerne weiter zum Thema posten, nur stellen sich mir die Nackenhaare auf wenn Typen wie du indirekt gegen gewaltfreie Erziehung hetzen.

PS: Früher ham wir Holz und Steine gefressen und sind bei -50 Grad 30km in Schuhen aus Stacheldraht zur Schule gelaufen. Früher...


----------



## Maladin (8. April 2009)

Kommt auf den Boden - trinkt eine Tasse Tee oder Kaffee und diskutiert lieber anstatt ihr euch hier aufregt.

/wink maladin


----------



## Scrätcher (8. April 2009)

So zur allgemeinen Belustigung hole ich mal aus warum man eigentlich keine Gesprächspartner beleidigt:

Wir werden in diesem Forum sicher keine Gesetze beschließen oder durch einen Thread hier direkt die Welt bewegen. Trotzdem gibt es Meinungsforen in denen öfter heftig diskutiert wird! Warum?

Weil Menschen gerne mal andere Meinungen hören "Wie ergeht es euch so?" Oder andere Blickwinkel kennenlernen wollen "Was denkt ihr darüber?" 

Doch egal worum das Thema geht: *Höflichkeit ist immer eine Form von Respekt!!* Und das kann man so in jeden Thread schreiben! Eine Beleidigung ist nicht nur respektlos sondern auch ein Instrument! Damit signalisiere ich meinem Gegenüber das ich ihn oder seine Meinung nicht ernst nehme. Gerade auch noch, wenn diese Diskussion nicht unter 4 Augen stattfindet! Dann "erniedrigt" man ihn sozusagen öffentlich! 

Kann man einsetzen um zu signalisieren: Ich halte weder von dir noch/oder von deiner Meinung/Argumente etwas! Das bedeutet aber gleichfalls, dass die Diskussion zwischen den beiden betreffenden Personen beendet ist. Allenfalls wird eine Unterhaltung weitergeführt, die aus Streit besteht. Ist die Diskussion gestorben, geht es nicht mehr mit dem Thema weiter. In einem Forum wäre das z.B. der Tod des Threads durch OT (Streit).

Und ich gebe zu bedenken: Manche versuchen sich mit Streit aus einer diskussion zu ziehen weil ihnen die Argumente ausgegangen sind. Dieser Eindruck entsteht immer bei der Person, die den Streit angefangen hat. 

Naja soviel dazu! Ist meine Meinung und ich steh dazu!





shadow24 schrieb:


> @scratcher:ich finde es gut wenn sich die Leute über die momentane Gesellschaft so ernsthafte Gedanken machen,aber am besten wäre es wenn man selber versucht etwas zu ändern,indem man sich z.B. selbst politisch betätigt und einer Partei beitritt. da kann man anfangen konstruktive Ideen einfliessen zu lassen um mit anderen zu einer Lösung zu gelangen...vlt hast du das ja schon mal selbst in Betracht gezogen?



Ich erinnere mich an meine Ausbildung im öffentlichen Dienst. Ich war noch jung und brauchte das Geld & die Ausbildung! ^^ Beim morgendlichen Kaffee wurde über Gott & die Welt philosophiert und aktuelle Themen angesprochen. Ich war schon eine zeitlang dort und so traute ich mich auch mal was zu sagen. Natürlich schimpfte ich mal mit und so kam es das ein Mitarbeiter zu mir meinte: "Sicher hast du Recht mit deiner Kritik und es läuft so nicht richtig. Aber du darfst nicht vergessen, Kritisieren kann man alles! Sogar den Laien auf der Straße kann man fragen was er von Raumstationen hält oder wie Sinnvoll er sie findet. Und da könntest du jedes fachspezifische Theme einsetzen! Aber was bringt diese Kritik? Wenn du wirklich was bewegen willst, dann mußt du KONSTRUKTIV kritisieren! Verbesserungsvorschläge bringen und nicht einfach salopp gesagt "maulen"!

Das hab ich bis heute größenteils beherzigt. Zumindestens ist es ein Leitspruch den ich mir auf die Fahne geschrieben habe.

Politische Vereine sind so eine Sache, ich bin in einem aber eigentlich nur noch als Karteileiche weil sie nicht unbedingt meine Interessen vertreten. 

Politische Vereine sind natürlich wichtig doch bei diesem Thema find ich es sogar eher hinderlich weil die SPD und CDU benehmen sich ja auch nicht anders wie z.B. die Horde und die Allianz (um es mal an einem bekannten Beispiel deutlich zu machen! oO). Steht der Lichking vor der Tür, kämpfen sie zusammen bis sich die Lage beruhigt hat, notgedrungen. Doch kaum hat sich die Lage beruhigt. Geht es auf den heimischen Schlachtfeldern gegeneinander weiter.

In der Politik wird mit vielen Aussagen mehr Wahlkampf betrieben als zusammengearbeitet. Und mein Interesse gilt momentan eher den Medien da man dort mehr Menschen erreichen kann. Wobei... erreichen...  erstmal muß ich das Ei des Kolumbus finden um es publik zu machen!

Bis dahin geistere ich halt so ein bißchen rum und versuche Menschen Denkanstöße zu geben damit sie einen weiteren Punkt haben, den sie eventuell bei ihren weiteren Entscheidungen bedenken.


----------



## Zonalar (8. April 2009)

Wer zufällig noch kein Lied von Timberlake gehört hat. Hier is eins.



wenn ich das Lied höre, komme ich immer den Tränen nahe
Is mein Lieblingslied :> Aber kenne nicht viele Lieder von ihm (oder weiss einfach nicht, welche er geschrieben hat :< )

Ich stimme Scrätcher zu. Ich bin auch hier, um mich mit euch zu unterhalten/diskutieren, und nicht um mich mit euch zu streiten (welches vorallem bei den Religionsfragen kommen, da ich mich Gott verschrieben habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


Ich bin 16 und mein Vorbild ist (neben Gott ^^) Robert Kyosaki (so ähnlich heisst der...)
Er ist ein reicher Mann mit viel Freizeit.


Ich sags eigendlich zu oft, aber es ist es mir wert, es nochmal zu erwähnen: 

Behandle die Menschen so, wie du selber behandelt werden willst. Schieb dein Egoismus aussenvor und diene einfach. Fahrt eure Ellbogen ein.


----------



## shadow24 (8. April 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Kann man einsetzen um zu signalisieren: Ich halte weder von dir noch/oder von deiner Meinung/Argumente etwas! Das bedeutet aber gleichfalls, dass die Diskussion zwischen den beiden betreffenden Personen beendet ist. Allenfalls wird eine Unterhaltung weitergeführt, die aus Streit besteht. Ist die Diskussion gestorben, geht es nicht mehr mit dem Thema weiter. In einem Forum wäre das z.B. der Tod des Threads durch OT (Streit).


das sehe ich genauso und freue mich das wir wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zurückfinden...zumal ich ja auch gar kein Streit mit thront oder therion haben will.ich kenn die beiden ja nicht mal.klar hab ich auch überreagiert,aber wer mir gleich sowas an den Kopf wirft ohne mich zu kennen hat erstmal viel an Respekt verloren.

btt:ich glaub aber trotzdem das das ein Trugschluss ist,das du über die Medien(Forum) mehr erreichen wirst,als wenn du dich politisch aktivierst.ich kenn mich leider nicht so in den politischen Vereinen aus,aber wodurch meinst du wird wohl eher was verändert?durch die Foren oder durch Mehrheitsentscheid im Bundestag?
wach rütteln ist ok im Forum und Meinungen einholen,aber was verändern wird man immer woanders.aber vlt ist das ja für einige ein Startsignal...wer weiss...


----------



## Zonalar (8. April 2009)

Kleine OT_frage: Ist "Medien" das Plural von "Medium"?


----------



## Davatar (8. April 2009)

Jau, im Zweifelsfall Duden fragen. Die sind nicht nur zum ausstellen da, ausser Du bist Brite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (8. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Wer zufällig noch kein Lied von Timberlake gehört hat. Hier is eins.
> 
> wenn ich das Lied höre, komme ich immer den Tränen nahe
> Is mein Lieblingslied :> Aber kenne nicht viele Lieder von ihm (oder weiss einfach nicht, welche er geschrieben hat :< )


Und ausgerechnet du hast mir gesagt ich soll in den Youtubethread. Pha! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Schau dir mal dieses Video an.

Aber Justin Timberlake... ich mag ihn nicht, aber von dem hat doch eh jeder schon mal ein Lied gehört.
Achja ich mag die Religionen einfach nicht, aber wegen dem mag ich keine Menschen (die existieren) weniger als andere Menschen, ich sage ihnen nur meine Meinung. Deswegen soll hier niemand wütend auf mich sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (8. April 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> also die Idee finde ich nach wie vor gar nicht so schlecht vom Bürgergeld,aber wie die Umsetzung stattfinden soll frag ich mich...
> was passiert beispielsweise mit den zig Tausend Angestellten und Beamten aus den Finanzämtern,Arbeitsämtern,Sozialämtern,Versicherungen,usw...die ja durch dieses Grundeinkommen dann überflüssig sind???? was passiert mit den ganzen Einrichtungen/Behörden?wofür kann man die verwenden?
> 
> und es wird zwar gesagt wer dazu verdienen will soll halt arbeiten gehen.aber wenn die Verwaltung so stark eingeschränkt wird,wie geplant und es so viele "arbeitslose" Beamte/Angestellte gibt,was sollen die denn arbeiten???Handwerker?Bauern?wenn derjenige zwei linke Hände hat und nur Daumen dran,möcht ich den nicht als Handwerker erleben...die Leute die ihr ganzes Leben in Behörden gearbeitet haben sind doch dann "unvermittelbar",oder mach ich ein Denkfehler???



Denkfehler... 

Ich sag dir was ich dann mache... Ich arbeite letztlich im Bereich Kultur oder im sozialen Bereich. Es wären somit mehr Kräfte frei für das Miteinanderleben. Komischerweise ist allerdings heute der Begriff asozial völlig falsch interpretiert, da er derzeit an das Geld gekoppelt ist und somit auch an eine feste Arbeit. D.h. Wenn ich arbeite, zahle ich Geld in die soziale Kasse und mein Gewissen ist frei, obwohl eine echte Leistung daraus noch gar nicht erschlossen werden kann. Aufgrund der vielen Arbeit lebe ich allerdings an meinem sozialen Umfeld vorbei, kenne die wenigsten und wundere mich warum hier und dort wieder ein Assi jemanden umgebracht hat, weil dieser das Mobiltelefon nicht rausrücken wollte.

Kündige ich allerdings meine Arbeit, um auf der "faulen" Haut zu liegen. Nutze allerdings Kulturelle Angebote wofür mir bislang die Zeit fehlte, kümmer mich wieder stärker um meine Mitmenschen, deren Probleme, Empfindungen usw. falle ich leider schon wieder in die Kategorie asozial. Da ich die Götze Geld, die wir alle anbeten, nicht direkt weiter reiche.

Mal so nebenbei, was haltet ihr von der Auffassung des dm-drogerie Gründers?

"Götz Werner ist der Auffassung, ein bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen würde nach den Gesetzen freier Märkte dazu führen, dass bisher schlecht bezahlte, aber notwendige Arbeit besser bezahlt werde bzw. attraktiver gestaltet werde. Für notwendige oder weithin gewünschte Arbeiten würden zwangsläufig ansprechende und lohnende Arbeitsverhältnisse geschaffen werden, und für ausreichend attraktive beziehungsweise lukrative Arbeitsangebote fänden sich im Mittel und mittelfristig immer genug Arbeitswillige."


Beispiel: Jemand der sich mit  Problemkindern, welche aufgrund fehlerhafter Erziehung oder anderer Ursachen zu jenen Kindern geworden sind, hilft / befasst würde mehr verdienen. Warum? Er könnte theoretisch diese Arbeit liegen lassen (Gesamtgesellschaftlich gesehen). Da diese Dinge jedoch für eine Gesellschaft essentiell sind, also definitiv gebraucht werden, muss neben der Grundsicherung ein Anreiz (finanziell / materiell) geschaffen werden, um diese Stellen wieder zu besetzen. Durch reine Gutmenschen wird dies nicht zu bewerkstelligen sein, dazu ist der Mensch (als Menschheit gesehen) im Zuge seiner Entwicklung ideel im Kopf zu sehr vermurkst.


----------



## shadow24 (8. April 2009)

Azmodan_Rexxar schrieb:


> Ich sag dir was ich dann mache... Ich arbeite letztlich im Bereich Kultur oder im sozialen Bereich. Es wären somit mehr Kräfte frei für das Miteinanderleben. Komischerweise ist allerdings heute der Begriff asozial völlig falsch interpretiert, da er derzeit an das Geld gekoppelt ist und somit auch an eine feste Arbeit. D.h. Wenn ich arbeite, zahle ich Geld in die soziale Kasse und mein Gewissen ist frei, obwohl eine echte Leistung daraus noch gar nicht erschlossen werden kann. Aufgrund der vielen Arbeit lebe ich allerdings an meinem sozialen Umfeld vorbei


das ganze funktioniert doch aber nur solange wie ich keine anderen sozialen Verpflichtungen habe wie z.B.Familie,die ich ernähren muss,Miete zahlen,Auto bezahlen...deine Vorgehensweise passt wenn ich alleinstehend bin und mich um nix weiter kümmern muss,als um mich selbst...
btw,wie hoch sollte denn das bedingungslose Einkommen sein?für Singles anders als für Eltern?Kinder weniger?ab einem bestimmten Alter(Rentner) wieder weniger?wer bestimmt die Höhe?
bedíngungslos heisst für mich jeder gleich.aber wie soll bei einer Kleinfamilie mit drei Personen beispielsweise 4500 Euro(1500 € pro Person wurde hier im thread mal angedacht)gewährleistet werden?das ist doch unmöglich zu zahlen vom Staat,selbst bei Abschaffung jeglicher Behörden und Steuerumstrukturierung...


----------



## Scrätcher (8. April 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> btt:ich glaub aber trotzdem das das ein Trugschluss ist,das du über die Medien(Forum) mehr erreichen wirst,als wenn du dich politisch aktivierst.ich kenn mich leider nicht so in den politischen Vereinen aus,aber wodurch meinst du wird wohl eher was verändert?durch die Foren oder durch Mehrheitsentscheid im Bundestag?
> wach rütteln ist ok im Forum und Meinungen einholen,aber was verändern wird man immer woanders.aber vlt ist das ja für einige ein Startsignal...wer weiss...



Eine politische Partei hat immer ein bestimmtes Ziel! Früher waren die Grünen für den Umweltschutz, die Roten für den Arbeitnehmer, die Schwarzen für die Arbeitgeber & Selbstständigen, die Gelben die kleine Schwester von den Schwarzen und die Braunen... naja die "Protest und geistig Armen"-Partei!

Komischerweise ähnelt sich die Programme immer mehr OBWOHL sie doch so unterschiedlich sein müßten oder? Es ist eigentlich ganz einfach: Jeder hat zwischenzeitlich begriffen, dass Umweltschutz in den kommenden Jahren immer wichtiger wird also müßte man doch die Grünen auflösen können oder?^^ Die Roten & Schwarzen haben das gleiche Problem: Arbeitslose & Konjunktur nur die Programme sind "etwas" unterschiedlich.

Ich behaupte Herr Schröder hat den Arbeitgebern mehr an Vorteilen verschafft, als es manch Kollege von der schwarzen Partei gemacht hätte! Interessant, dass der Bundeskanzler, der von der SPD gestellt wurde, z.B. den Kündigungsschutz gekürzt hat.... Wenn das aus den Reihen der Arbeitnehmerpartei kommt, muß man sich doch fragen was da falsch gelaufen ist oder?

Mir fehlt die Partei "Mensch"! Entweder es gibt sie nicht oder sie ist so klein, dass sie nichtmal erwähnt wird. Parteien haben IMMER bestimmte Ausrichtungen. Sonst würd sie ja keiner wählen (ob sie es einhalten ist jetzt mal unwichtig). Und wenn man eine Partei aufmacht aus einem bestimmten Grund, dann will man seine Forderung "radikal" durchsetzen. Sowas ist aber ein Selbstläufer. Weil diese Partei müßte mit den anderen Parteien zusammenarbeiten die ebenfalls ihr "Programm" durchziehen wollen.

Ist ein Politiker aus einer anderen Partei ist es schonmal "Grundsätzlich" falsch was er erzählt! Deshalb bin ich kein Fan davon. Dafür braucht man keine Partei sondern einen Arbeitskreis aus ALLEN Parteien da sie ja eigentlich auch das Volk vertreten sollen.

Nur bräuchte man dazu Politiker wie einen Herr Obama der tatsächlich mit alten Gepflogenheiten bricht und mit Zuversicht in die Zukunft schaut. Seit dem er an der Macht ist glaub ich tatsächlich langsam, in Amerika könnte sich einiges zum besseren wenden!

Doch wie sieht es bei uns aus? Was wird bei uns großartig bewegt ausser diäten und dem Versuch zu retten was zu retten ist? Ich vermisse es einfach das in Deutschland mal ein Politiker auf den Tisch schlägt und sagt "Ich habe einen Traum und steh dazu!"

Verantwortung wird in Deutschland immer mehr klein geschrieben. Wir verlieren uns in einem Juristendschungel in dem "Recht bekommt, wer eine Gesetzeslücke findet" es wäre einfach mal an der Zeit neue Ideen zu präsentieren und selbst dazu zu stehen! Sowas würde ich dann auch wieder ein "Vorbild" nennen. 


Also welcher Weg ist einfacher? In eine Partei zu gehen und versuchen im "Parteirahmen" etwas zu bewegen oder einfach eine Idee unters Volk zu streuen bis das das Volk die Umsetzung von der Politik verlangt?

Wie gesagt, ich habe noch keine "Patentlösung" gefunden aber wenn ich eine hätte, dann würd ich sie erstmal publik machen!


----------



## shadow24 (8. April 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Nur bräuchte man dazu Politiker wie einen Herr Obama der tatsächlich mit alten Gepflogenheiten bricht und mit Zuversicht in die Zukunft schaut. Seit dem er an der Macht ist glaub ich tatsächlich langsam, in Amerika könnte sich einiges zum besseren wenden!


so einen wünschte ich mir in Deutschland auch...aber ohne diesen Mann hier wäre Obama nicht das was er heute ist...
Dieser mann hatte einen Traum und ein Viertel Jahrhundert später wurde er wahr:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4AItMg70kg
deswegen kann ich dir nur viel erfolg wünschen auf deinem weiteren Weg.Leute wie du sind es die die Veränderungen bringen und nicht die,die immer nur die Hände in dne Schoß legen und auf hohem Niveau jammern...


----------



## Zonalar (8. April 2009)

Bei Obama, hab ich irgendwie Angst,d as er von ner bösen Kartei, als Marionette benutzt wird, um das Volk in Sicherheit zu wiegen :/
Aber man darf ja nix böses über Obama sagen, sonst wird man ja erschlagen-.-


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Bei Obama, hab ich irgendwie Angst,d as er von ner bösen Kartei, als Marionette benutzt wird, um das Volk in Sicherheit zu wiegen :/
> Aber man darf ja nix böses über Obama sagen, sonst wird man ja erschlagen-.-



Und wieso gerade bei ihm? Und nicht bei allen anderen die gesagt haben "Wir sind sicher, wir bekriegen sie!"


----------



## Night falls (9. April 2009)

> Bei Obama, hab ich irgendwie Angst,d as er von ner bösen Kartei, als Marionette benutzt wird, um das Volk in Sicherheit zu wiegen :/
> Aber man darf ja nix böses über Obama sagen, sonst wird man ja erschlagen-.-



1. 





> Und wieso gerade bei ihm? Und nicht bei allen anderen die gesagt haben "Wir sind sicher, wir bekriegen sie!"



2. Was ist denn eine Kartei? Ich gehe jetzt einfach mal davon aus, dass du nicht Partei meintest, da das k und das p nicht gerade nebeneinander liegen, und die Partei von Obama ja bekannt ist... Bisher ging ich davon aus, dass es sich bei einer Kartei bloß um eine Datensammlung handeln kann, aber falls es da noch eine Bedeutung gibt, würd ich gern erfahren welche O:

3. Was für eine "böse" Kartei sollte das denn sein? ô.o


----------



## Scrätcher (9. April 2009)

Night schrieb:


> 3. Was für eine "böse" Kartei sollte das denn sein? ô.o



Es ist wohl weniger "Kartei" im Sinne von "Datensammlung der Stasi" gemeint 

sondern eher:

ein wirtschaftliches "Kartell" oder eine Geheimbund a la Illuminaten. 

Das mit einer Geheimorganisation ist relativ gut Vorstellbar unter dem Gesichtspunkt: Wer macht will braucht Geld, wer Geld hat, hat macht!

Dementsprechend könnte es schon sein, dass manch "Geheimbund" seine eigenen Kanidaten Erfolgreich ins "rennen" schickt.

Mit Obama ist es so ne Sache. Die Zweifel sind nichtmal wegen ihm selbst weil er wirklicklich mal nen neuen Kurs einschlägt. Ich behaupte es liegt einfach daran, dass die Menschen heutzutage in soviele Fallen gelockt werden sollen!

Da sind unter anderem:

- E-Mails von unbekannten Absender die schreiben als ob man sie kennen würde -> Virus

- Telefonstimmen die was von einem Gewinn erzählen wenn man die anschließende Nummer anruft -> kostet nur Geld

- Sms von einer "Bekannten" die in echt von einem Chatdienst versandt wird -> Geld

und und und... wer heutzutage noch glaubt das Gegenüber ist selbstlos wird meist für seine Naivität abgestraft! Ein Gesundes Mißtrauen ist heute wichtiger denn je! Und es wäre schön, wenn sich das in den nächsten Jahren wieder legen würde!


----------



## Davatar (9. April 2009)

Das Problem an Obamas Kurs ist dass man die letzten Jahrzehnte nach dem Prinzip "Wir häufen keine Schulden für unsere Nachfahren auf." gearbeitet hat. Natürlich ist es gut in Zeiten einer Finanzkrise einen radikaleren Weg einzuschlagen. Dennoch pumpen die Regierungen dadurch gewaltige Summen Löcher rein ohne zu wissen ob es was hilft oder nicht. Wenn es funktioniert: super! Wenn es nicht funktioniert hat es jedoch vermutlich wesentlich mehr geschadet als geholfen zu haben, da dann auch dieses Geld futsch ist und das wird vermutlich niemand mehr zurückzahlen.

Aber ich finds trotzdem gut was er tut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Eigentlich hatte ich ja während seiner Wahlkampagne eher die Befürchtung dass er während den Wahlen nur Versprechen rauslässt und sich nacher eh kaum was ändern wird. Aber ich muss sagen, bis jetzt folgt er seinem Kurs recht zielstrebig.


----------



## Rednoez (9. April 2009)

Die Klage an die Jugend ist so alt wie die Menschheit selbst.Macht euch da mal keinen Kopf drum.


----------



## Thront (11. April 2009)

baoh watt die ganze liga gleich aufschreit wenn man dezent aufheizt.  ich habe nur relativ offen eine "gute" rede beführwortet! relativ ironisch- geb ich zu. aber datt is richtig, wenn hier umme ecke im "licher-treff" der stammtisch-führer die gleichen sprüche bringt hör ich die suffis auch immer aufblöken. 

also sry dafür. meinen namen habe ich nie tanzen müssen und einen meditationsraum hab ich erst im zarten alter von 19 jahren betreten. und das auch nur zum putzen. jaja..  das praktikantenleben. 

aber nun mal wirklich... eine freie schule zu besuchen bedeutet nicht das man lederrucksack trägt und nur mit häkeljacke vor der tür rumläuft- das hat der kluge commander mit den waldorf-anthroposophen verwechselt. 


nun ja, egal. auch ich stolper manchmal darüber nicht der schlauste zu sein. dann schrei ich nur noch lauter. is wohl reflex.


ps: schöne grüße aus lübeck- mache urlaub. mit grundeinkommen wäre der wohl größer ausgefallen- aber nein..  will ja keina !

pps: hab schon 20 heringe gefangen!


----------



## shadow24 (12. April 2009)

oh Gott wenn ich schon verglichen werde mit dem Stammtischführer im licher-treff und einen klugen Commander,dann möchte ich letzteres sein...
also nochmal etwas offtopic:thront,du wolltest wissen was ich mit Jugendlichen zu tun habe.ich direkt nicht viel,aber meine Frau arbeitet seit 15 Jahren als Sozialpädagogin in einem Heim für schwer erziehbare Jugendliche und da man in dme Beruf nicht wie nach einem Bürojob zum Feierabend abschalten kann,muss man immer wiedre was loswerden. wenn sie was bedrückt,dann reden wir darüber.und sie sieht ganz eindeutig eine Verrohung der Jugendlichen in dne letzten 10 Jahren.klar kann man das nicht auf alle Jugendliche beziehen,aber wenn ich das mitkriege,das(auch  "normale")Jugendliche tausendfach Videos weiterschicken auf Handys,in denen drei oder mehr Jugendliche auf einem am Boden liegenden Jugendlichen brutal eintreten und erhebliche Kopfschäden in Kauf nehmen,dann frag ich mich wo das noch enden soll...mein Sohn kommt nächstes Jahr in die Schule und ich hab ein wenig Angst davor was ihn da irgendwann erwartet...
jetzt nochmal zum grundeinkommen:also wenn man mir mal ganz klar erklärt(und nicht nur Steuer umstrukturieren und so was schwammiges)wie das bezahlt werden soll,unterstütz ich das als erster.
als Beispiel wenn das bedingungslose Grundeinkommen 1000 Euro pro Person beträgt,dann wären das bei 80 Mio Deutschen im Monat 80 Mrd Euro vom staat zu zahlen.im jahr dann 960 mrd.fast eine Billion Euro.also wer mir das mit Steuerumstrukturierung und Personalabbau erklären will,den kannn ich nicht ganz für ernst nehmen...
P.S. gz zu den 20 Heringen...


----------

